# Cali outdoor SLHaze, Bubba Kush, AK-47, and Red Dragon.



## Ganja Geek (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey there RIU! This will be my second medical grow. Last time I used the best bagseed I could find. I grew out 9 plants and havested about 8 lb. My goals are set way higher this time. I'm looking forward to growing out some legit genetics that I ordered from the Attitude seed bank. It was hard to pick but I selected Greenhouses Super Lemon Haze, and Bubba Kush. Serious seeds AK-47 and Barnys Farm Red Dragon. The Attitude also sent me five freebies. GH's Trainwreck, Cheese and Dinefem's Diesel, Blue Fruit, and Blue Hash. I plan on growing 12 plants. Two of each seed I ordered and all the freebies accept the Cheese or Blue Fruit I haven't decided yet. Any info or advise on these strains would be helpful. I also plan on starting them indoors to get a healthy head start. I was given an old 1000watt MH light that I wanted to use but I wanted to know if anyone thought that would be overkill? I'm really worried about hemie problems. All the seeds I'm getting are femmed but I need to sex them to be a 100% that nothing but girls are going in the ground. A buddy of mine did this last year with no problem only he was useing flo's. Any advise on starting plants indoors would be awsome to thanks.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Mar 8, 2010)

Seeds came today gonna pick them up after work. I was wondering if anyone thought a 2x4 veg room would be to small for 32 starts to veg for a month or so? Counting the time it would take to sex em.


----------



## NoCeilings (Mar 8, 2010)

that would be too small for my liking. but if you have good ventilation it might be ok. how big are your containers? i ordered some AK47 and Diesel Ryder and I got those Dinafem freebies as well, so im very interested. growing outdoors too. good luck!


----------



## Ganja Geek (Mar 9, 2010)

To tell u the truth I haven't put much thought into what containers I will use until now... thanks. I might just tarp off a section of the room and I'll probably try 3 gallon buckets if i have the space.
Yeah I was kinda looking forward to greenhouses freebies but now I'm interested to grow out dinefem's White Widow and Blue Widow. Sounds tasty!


----------



## Ganja Geek (Mar 10, 2010)

Well I ran the light for about an hour without a hitch. The closet got to be around 80+ degrees. I still need to set up ventilation and light proof the space. I'm gonna have to tarp the closet closed because theirs no door. Im trying to think of a way to seal the light in and all I can come up with is some kind of velcro attached to the wall and tarp. Any suggestions? I'll try to post some pics of the set up later.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Mar 15, 2010)

Well after a couple test runs I found the light or rather the ballist to be unreliable. So after work today I will be shopping for a new lighting system. I'm thinking a 600w just to reduce heat and cost but I was wondering if anyone thought that wouldn't be enough for 20 starts? (I only need to start 20 now). I'm still not sure what containers I should use either. I know 3 gallon bucket won't fit but maybe bags.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Mar 17, 2010)

Well I picked up a new 1000w MH system with a fan and 2 gallon bags for containers. I'm air cooling the new hood with the ventalation and about 45 min in the temps just under 80. Do you guys think this should be fine or should I try to get it down a bit more? I only ask cause I've read that lower tems and higher humidity is good to keep feminized seed from turning hermi. Here's a section of what I read. 

. The female-inducing recipe, to be implemented during the first month of growth, involves providing: 1) more nitrogen, less potassium; 2) more halide (blue spectrum) and less high pressure sodium (red spectrum) lighting; 3) shorter light cycles; 4) a grow medium of 6.6 to 6.8 pH; 5) lower temperatures and higher humidity, plus higher soil moisture; 6) minimized stress (cloning and other stressors can destabilize plants, causing them to go male or hermaphrodite).

Which brings me to my next concern. I'm going to be using a 16/8 light schedual and I was thinking of gradually lowering it an hour a day until I hit 12/12. I'm hoping this will reduce stress to the plants. I was also gonna do this when it comes time to walk them into natural sun light. I would also like to top the taller plants but I don't want to do this until after they are healthy and probably in the ground. I'll try to post some pics of the new set up later tonight. Finally get to germinate seeds!


----------



## Ganja Geek (Mar 18, 2010)

Well during the hottest part of the day the temp reached 90. I'm going to swap my 4" fan for a 6" to get better ventalation. If this dosent drop the temp then I'm go to vent the light by itself and vent the closet separatly. I broke my light hangers to so after work I'm going to go pick this stuff up and hopfuly have the the closet running by tonight.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Mar 26, 2010)

Well i got a 100% germination rate. Every bean poped! There all labled in 2 gallon bags of Black Gold. I have them all under the 1000 at 18/6. The temp runs between 80 to 85 and the closet is open now (not light proof). I know this is to high but I can't get it to drop anymore then that. I've tried everything I could think of. It's just to small of a space. 



I planted two days ago and all but three have broke through the soil. Every thing looks pretty good accept the high temp. The AK seedlings are hella small compared to the others. Seeds were to though. I decided to only start 18. I will be useing 14 and the other 4 are extras. I went with 4 Bubba Kush, 3 Super Lemon Haze, 3 AK-47, 3 Red Dragon, and all my freebies (White Widow, Blue Widow, Blue Hash, and 2 Blue Fruit).


----------



## Ganja Geek (Mar 29, 2010)

Checked on the babies yesterday and White Widow didn't make it. I'm going to germinate another SLH bean later today to put in it's place.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Mar 30, 2010)

I've put what seems to be a weak inclosed air conditioner in the room. I say this because it only drops the temp about 2 degrees. I think I'm going to buy another fan for the intake. If this dosent work then my only other option is to tarp off a section of the room and take the system out of the closet. Gonna tweak with it after work. I also can't find out how to post pictures from my IPhone. Anyone know how I can upload pics?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Mar 31, 2010)

Well after working with the air conditioner I've managed to lower the temp to 70. I think it might use to much power because when I pluged in my vacuum cleaner it blew the breaker. Everything in the house went off. I freaked!!! Lol. So I guess I'll just have to be careful. 

I didn't end up germinating another bean because I found a little sprout growing in one of last years holes lol. Must have been 1 of 3 seeds in the whole crop. Growing in my best plants spot to. But unfortanetly my cat ate it, so I will be germinating another today.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 1, 2010)

This sucks the air conditioner leaks water and needs to be refilled every 8 hours. It also needs to be turned on manually and I'm not at the grow room for the frist 3 hours. So I'm not going to use it. Temp runs from 75 to 80 degrees with out it. I'm done messing with it. Just gonna let them babies grow now. I'll probably switch to 12/12 in about 2 or 3 weeks. Not sure what I'm going to use for fertilizer, or when I should start feeding. Any thoughts?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 2, 2010)

The Super Lemon Haze bean popped and was planted today. All the girls are looking good accept one of the SLH plants has a bit of new yellow growth in the middle of it. It couldn't be a nutrient deficiency could it? We are on day 11 since they were planted. Other then that I don't know what it could be. My girlfriend said it's because it's super lemony lol.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's a picture of the set up 12 days into growth.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 5, 2010)

Sweet I finally found out how to post pic's!
So far all the plants are growing at about the same speed, accept two runts that have slow growth. A Super Lemon Haze and a Bubba Kush. Here's a pic of the SLH runt with yellow growth. 






Here's a Bubba that has it's new leaf tips curling down? Don't know why? The Bubba runt is on the right of it. 






Anyone know what's up with these babies?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 6, 2010)

These are the babies at day 15. 






Bubba Kush






Red Dragon






AK-47






Super Lemon Haze






From left Blue Fruit, another Blue Fruit, Blue Hash, and Blue Widow


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm freaked! This stressing shit is lame. The temp reached 88 yesterday. It was a little warmer outside and my grandma had the wood stove cooking the house. So I'm hoping that's all it was. Gonna check on them at lunch today to see if anythings changed.


----------



## SuperLemonMe (Apr 7, 2010)

Lookin alright, dont mind the yellow. Start feedin..

DONT worry about over feedin SLH. Its a god damn PIG and will massacre its way through the food


----------



## SuperLemonMe (Apr 7, 2010)

This is gonna be a killer grow all up. Your babies look happy

88 is fine ? 

Are you spraying them at night with plain water spray bottle ? keeps pests away and promotes new growth


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 8, 2010)

Maybe I'm just paranoid I thought 70/80 degrees was ideal for cannabis. 8 more degrees isn't a big deal huh? I think I might be trying to hard or at least thinking about it to much. I just want to do this right the frist time. I have alot more invested into this grow. Last year was my first grow and I was late in the year. This time I want to go pro lol.

No I haven't been spraying them. Never heard about it. Dose it dry up before the lights come on because I thought water magnifies the light and burns the plant? Just what someone told me once. I can't really spray them anyway. The lights don't go off until 12pm and I have to be in bed by 10 so I can wake up by 4 for work. 

Not sure what I'm going to feed yet I was thinking the Fox Farms line up sounds good and I've heard good things about Advanced Nutrients although I can't find any around here. Last go I used Alaskan Fish Emulsion (5-1-1) and Alaskan Big Bloom (0-10-10?). It was super cheap so I think I got what I paid for but I also don't know how to read my plants yet. I just followed what the bottle said and I don't think it was enough. Oh and thanks for the killer grow comment it's reassuring to hear. I needed someone to tell me I was doing all right lol.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh and the temp was 84 yesterday. Hella nice outside to.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 10, 2010)

Day 19 and their already starting to shade eachother. I'm seriously thinking about movin shit around so I can bring them into the room. I'm gonna want to sex them soon probably in two days. That would be three weeks since they poped through the soil. I think I'll put the new seedling in another closet with some cheap fluorescent light until the others are done. I had no idea endo grew so fast!






Red Dragon in the back and Bubba Kush in the front. 






Super Lemon Haze down the middle on the left, AK-47 in the back, and the Blue's up in front.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 10, 2010)

Lookin good man, subscribed


----------



## geezluiz1 (Apr 10, 2010)

If heat is becoming a problem for you, you might want to look into providing CO2 into the room other than opening the closet daily during the light period for fresh air. When enough CO2 is provided to your plants, they can handle the higher temperatures.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 11, 2010)

SICC";4019874]Lookin good man said:


> If heat is becoming a problem for you, you might want to look into providing CO2 into the room other than opening the closet daily during the light period for fresh air. When enough CO2 is provided to your plants, they can handle the higher temperatures.


Yeah I was thinking about using CO2 but I don't know where I'd pick up a tank. I kinda think it's overkill for just starting my outdoor crop. This shit is getting expensive. I need to stop being lazy and just spread them out into the room. I've been hesitant on doing this because I plan on sexing them soon which I'm hoping will slow growth long enough for it to warm up outside. Thanks for the tip though. I think I'll start looking at the price of a tank. Maybe pick one up if it's not to much.


----------



## eightenough (Apr 12, 2010)

looking good man. i hope you get lots of girls. i am subbed. keen to watch the grow.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 12, 2010)

Sweet thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 12, 2010)

Well three weeks today. I haven't measured them but their about 10"/12". I'm going to start lowering their light today until I hit 12/12. Then when they show their sex I'll either start walking them outside or increasing the indoor light to bring them back. Gonna look for some fertilizer then feed my next watering.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 12, 2010)

damn lookin nice


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 14, 2010)

Day 23






Here's a pic of the yellow spotted SLH it's been growing real slow. What do you thinks up?






I've noticed some sticky wet substance on the leafs that are smashed against eachother. Plants sweating or somthing. Any thoughts?


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 14, 2010)

Not too sure, i would look thru here

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 16, 2010)

I've taken out the trays and made a big panafilm tray at the bottom of the closet. Now they are spread out more. No leafs smashing into eachother. I gave the SLH seedling to a friend with a 400 watt until the rest are done sexing. I plan on growing 6 of the babies in 3x3 holes and the other 8 in another plot in 2x2 holes. It's gonna cost about $600 for soil and I just found out the 5 gallon Fox farm's line up would run me $700 including the solubles. I just don't have the funds for this right now so Im considering an alternitve fert. Any suggestions?


----------



## ArjanGreenhouseseeds (Apr 21, 2010)

hi good luck on your grow dude. im new to hear and have also got 9 slh just popped. got 600 hps and 1.2 grow tent. will be looking here 2 see ur progress .


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 21, 2010)

Tonight will be the forth day of 12/12. I can see some streching and a Red Dragon is starting to yellow at it's bottom leafs. From the tips inward. I haven't fed them yet so it could be a N deficiency. I'm going to give them Alaskan Fish Emulsion tomorrow when I water. They needed water today but I didn't have any fert. I'm also pretty sure they have become root bound. Roots are coming out of the drain holes. Water runs through them way faster and they want it more often.





Red Dragon


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 21, 2010)

ArjanGreenhouseseeds said:


> hi good luck on your grow dude. im new to hear and have also got 9 slh just popped. got 600 hps and 1.2 grow tent. will be looking here 2 see ur progress .


 Right on bro good luck to you as well and welcome aboard! Oh and why u call ur self Arjan?


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 22, 2010)

They look good man, i agree with you in that they're probably hungry due to the yellowing, I've noticed with my grows that in the first couple weeks of 12/12 they demand alot more then after that its smooth sailing.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 22, 2010)

I fed the plants today a 1/2 a tbsp of Fish Emulsion (5-1-1) per gal. Do you think it's safe to use a veg fert during sexing? A friend of mine told me that if I feed them a flowering fert it would make them sex faster. But from what I could tell it looked like it needed more nitrogen.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 22, 2010)

I actually use veg nutes for the first couple weeks of flowering in that i would always get yellowing like your getting when i dont, and my nutes ain't that bad, i think.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh ok good to know thanks. What you feeding with SICC?


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 23, 2010)

I getting ready to start my next grow, but i was using a ton of nutes, but when i was flowering this is what i used

General Hydroponics Flora Grow, Flora Bloom, Kool bloom, Sweet grape, Hydroplex and some Hygrozyme for the roots, I added the grow when i ran into yellowing and it helped alot


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 25, 2010)

Do you guys think it would be safe for me to hit the plants with another dose of Fish Emulsion next watering? I think tomorrow will be 5 days since their last feeding. The Red Dragon's yellowing has moved up to it's third set of leafs and a couple other plants are showing signs of the same problem.


----------



## BlackRoses (Apr 25, 2010)

Ganja Geek said:


> Do you guys think it would be safe for me to hit the plants with another dose of Fish Emulsion next watering? I think tomorrow will be 5 days since their last feeding. The Red Dragon's yellowing has moved up to it's third set of leafs and a couple other plants are showing signs of the same problem.


As soon as your plants start yellowing, it's a bad sign!! seedlings aren't supposed to yellow at all until final weeks of flowering.
Add some A+B bloom nutrients according to the label and feed your plants once a week preferably on the same date.
Always follow the nutrient specifications.. Fox Farms and Advanced Nutrients are 2 good choices!

Good luck and keem 'em green!!


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 25, 2010)

> Add some A+B bloom nutrients according to the label and feed your plants once a week preferably on the same date.
> Always follow the nutrient specifications.. Fox Farms and Advanced Nutrients are 2 good choices!


I'm going to bring them back to veg as soon as they show sex so they can be transplanted outside. Is it a good idea to add bloom nutes when I'm not going to be flowering the plants? What do u mean A+B nutes? I wish I had the money to spend on FF or AN but my outdoor op is going to be to big. I don't have the $ to pay for the good stuff.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice line up, you have there.
I agree with Sicc, use veg nutes for the 1st week then 1/2 veg & 1/2 flower nutes on 2nd week, then to full flower on the 3rd.
Scribed


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info hardroc but I'm not going to be flowing the plants just yet. I'm sexing them and as of yesterday all but 4 Bubba Kush and 1 Red Dragon have shown hairs. Yes 12 girls!!! Im hella happy!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 26, 2010)

Congrats man, thats alot of females


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 26, 2010)

Ya so far it looks like I should of trusted the femminized seed and just grew them out. I just didn't want to put so much time and money into male plants. I would of freaked if I grew out a 2 lb monster plant and it ended up being a dude.


----------



## ArjanGreenhouseseeds (Apr 28, 2010)

2lb of monster with balls aint good


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 28, 2010)

All but one Bubba has shown hairs. I've been uping the light 1 1/2 hours a day to bring them back to veg. Tonight will be 16/8. I think I'm going to keep them at 16 to slow their growth. It's still to cold for them to go outside. Maybe another week or two before it warms up. 

I've also moved the light up because they were growing to close to it. I have my theremomiter just above the canopy of the plants which use to read 88. Moving the light seems to have droped the temp to 80.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice man, they look really healthy 

+REP!!!


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 28, 2010)

Sweet thanks man and what is the + REP thing about? Sorry if it's a noob ? But I'm still findin all kinds of cool shit on this site.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 28, 2010)

there is a lil star under your name and your press it and a option will pop up for you to fill in


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh ok I hit the little + sign thing at the bottem right corner thinking that was it. Got it now +REP to u to man. Ur a boss!


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 30, 2010)

The last bubba still hasent shown sex and it looks like it might be growing balls. I fucking forgot to bring it into the closet for the dark period yesterday so it got 16/8. I'm done playing around with it anyway. I think I'll finish this one indoors. 

I've also got my Super Lemon Haze seedling back from my friend. He pulled all the poor things main water leafs off. A thing he thinks helps it grow and it looks like the bottom six branches have had clones took off them. I'm pissed I would have given him some cuttings when it was bigger and could take the stress. He says he didn't do it. If not him then someone while he was away. After getting the plant home I've noticed four litte gnats eating away at it but I don't think they could have ate the branch tips off. What do you guys think?


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 30, 2010)

idk but if it has bugs on it i wouldn't put it with your other plants


----------



## Ganja Geek (Apr 30, 2010)

You mean wouldn't. Yeah I thought the same thing but the other plants look like they are getting munched on a little to. Not enought to worry though. I completely checked the plant for any other bugs before putting it in the room. You think I should still spray them with something?


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 30, 2010)

lol yeah i mean to put wouldn't 
I would spray something, better same then sorry you kno.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 1, 2010)

They look really thirsty

Today I'm going to water and give them their third feeding of Fish Emulsion (1/2tb). The yellowing has stopped. Will the yellow leafs turn back to green or will they stay the way they are now?

There's alot of streching going on and baby buds are starting to form. I've decided to bring the light back up to 18/6 to reveg them faster.






Here's a pic of the baby Super Lemon Haze.


----------



## "SICC" (May 1, 2010)

The yellow will stay away as long as you keep everything in line, plants look great


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 1, 2010)

So the leafs that are half yellow won't get their green back?


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 4, 2010)

Well another Bubba has what looks like balls. I've seperated the two from the rest of the crop. They are growing outside for right now until I figure out what to do with them. It feels like such a shame to kill them but I don't have anywhere to finish them without risk to the rest of the crop. 










Here's the balls. Sorry pic's not close enough my iPhone was fuzzy.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 4, 2010)

My friend told me he topped the bottom six branches on the SLH seedling after I confronted him about taking cuttings. Fucker just couldn't keep his hands off it.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 5, 2010)

Just a little side note. I've been sick for about three weeks now flu and cold like symptoms. When I went to the doctors she said I smoke way to much cannabis. She wouldn't stop giving me a guilt trip about smoking bud. She says I have Bronchitis. I've been vaping for the past week with no real noticeable change. Except I always feel alot better when I get high. Makes me almost forget I'm sick. Do you guys think vaping is ok when your sick?


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 5, 2010)

Damn I watered yesterday with another 1/2 tb without thinking about giving them the same three days ago. I fed because they are still yellowing and droping their bottom leafs but now it looks like the tips of the leafs have nute burn (only on a few plants). I don't know what's up been hella sick lately and my minds not straight. I'll try to post pics later today.


----------



## "SICC" (May 6, 2010)

How they lookin?


----------



## blackmetal06 (May 6, 2010)

Ganja Geek said:


> Just a little side note. I've been sick for about three weeks now flu and cold like symptoms. When I went to the doctors she said I smoke way to much cannabis. She wouldn't stop giving me a guilt trip about smoking bud. She says I have Bronchitis. I've been vaping for the past week with no real noticeable change. Except I always feel alot better when I get high. Makes me almost forget I'm sick. Do you guys think vaping is ok when your sick?


Put some basil in your system (pasta, italian foods, or just mix it in with some tea)...its good for the lungs especially if you smoke as much bud. It helps and you will notice it too.
I've been reading up and your ladies are doing great. Your friend on the other hand, isn't too smart lol. Im subscribed and hope all the best to your grow man!


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 6, 2010)

blackmetal06 said:


> Put some basil in your system (pasta, italian foods, or just mix it in with some tea)...its good for the lungs especially if you smoke as much bud. It helps and you will notice it too.
> I've been reading up and your ladies are doing great. Your friend on the other hand, isn't too smart lol. Im subscribed and hope all the best to your grow man!


Thanks for the love and info bro mad respect! +REP. I think I'll try some Italian food. The fucking doctor made me take the rest of the week off work so I've been doing a bunch of stuff to the grow plot. Just getting things ready for the ladies. Here's some pics I took yesterday.









left side of closet then the right


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 7, 2010)

They've stopped streching but are still taking awhile to revert to veg.


----------



## jebus2029 (May 7, 2010)

Ganja Geek said:


> Damn I watered yesterday with another 1/2 tb without thinking about giving them the same three days ago. I fed because they are still yellowing and droping their bottom leafs but now it looks like the tips of the leafs have nute burn (only on a few plants). I don't know what's up been hella sick lately and my minds not straight. I'll try to post pics later today.


Don't assume they are under-fed because the bottom leaves are yellowing and falling off. This may be normal for your strain. Not all strains will stay a deep green the entire grow. I've been pulling off dead leaves from my girls under the canopy. I think it's normal, besides those leaves aren't getting a lot of light so maybe your girl is taking energy from it and directing it to where she needs it. The tips of the upper leaves are barely yellowing on mine too. Again not a big problem as long as the spots don't get bigger. I like to feed less than the recommended amount too. I have killed, maimed, and mutilated plants in the past from slight miscalculations in mixing nutes. Now I just make compost tea for food, and I use it every once in a while. I will usually feed them the tea two days in a row and then I like to go a minimum of one week before making a new batch. The girls are doing great and I don't need to mess with pH meters or anything. I have far, far fewer problems now. You can always add your nutes to the tea so they don't get wasted. Like I said before though, use less than the recommended amount, and don't foliar feed them. You can easily burn them even with the tea.

Also, you mentioned that your doctor said you smoke too much. Do you smoke cigarettes? Also is there any chance you smoked moldy weed? Unfortunately I have been the victim of moldy weed a lot over the past year. Now I have come to recognize it. It is not always obvious when you are looking at it. Every time I smoked weed that was moldy I'd get a bad ear ache, usually the right ear, and soar throat. One time I got really sick like I had Bronchitis. Now that I can usually recognize it I inspect a bag thoroughly before buying it. Especially if I'm being charged $100 for a quarter. I wonder if that might be a problem with cigarettes too. People are always getting sick because of cigarettes. So how do we know there isn't a tiny bit of mold inside any of them?


----------



## "SICC" (May 7, 2010)

Holy shit ganja you got some beasts going


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for the tips jebus. I watered today with plain tap water. I just don't like the way the nute burn looks. I'm sure the bottom of the plants aren't gettting enough light and that could very well be the problem. 

No I don smoke cigarettes thank god. I probably wouldn't be able to smoke as much ganja lol. I'm also good at spoting mold and I make sure I buy nothing but pure dank. Just quality. I'm sorry I also should of mentioned I have asthma and that was part of the guilt trip I got from the doctor. Anyways thanks for the tip about the yellowing. I think your right about the plants killing them off.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 7, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4134071]Holy shit ganja you got some beasts going  [/QUOTE]

Sweet thanks man I love hearing that shit. Let's me know I'm on the right path. My landlord saw tha ones outside today and freaked lol. He's all like " holy shit man thouse are going to be way to big" lol. I'm love it!


----------



## blackmetal06 (May 7, 2010)

Ganja Geek said:


> My landlord saw tha ones outside today and freaked lol. He's all like " holy shit man thouse are going to be way to big" lol. I'm love it!


Nice man, tell him theres never too big with proper care


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 8, 2010)

blackmetal06 said:


> Nice man, tell him theres never too big with proper care


Haha hella man. You try telling him that when the pot pushes the fence down. Lol Heres a pic of the grow space. It's last years crop with a late start.


----------



## "SICC" (May 8, 2010)

Damn  


lol, you should change your name to Ganja GOD!


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 8, 2010)

Yes! I fucking love that shit! If it all works out acording to plan I should be floating in ganja heaven come Nov/Dec. I just hope these seeds I orderd live up to the hype. Better be straight fire!


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 9, 2010)

Shit I noticed my thermometer was a couple inches under the canopy of the plants so I moved it up. Now the damn thing read 89. Gonna have to take them out of the close sooner then I thought. They still have baby buds all over and there's only 15 and a half hours of light in a day here. Probably just take them longer to revert to veg. Which wouldn't be a very big problem. Except I'm worried they might start flowering again outside. I think I'm going to start walking them outside today just for an hour or so. 

Here's a pic of yesterday when I moved the thermometer.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 9, 2010)

Well major rain fall today so no sunlight for the babies. Temp read 92 fuck....


----------



## blackmetal06 (May 10, 2010)

they are looking monsterous...get another fan in there some how?


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 10, 2010)

blackmetal06 said:


> they are looking monsterous...get another fan in there some how?


Do you mean a inline fan for ventilation? Cause I know that should lower the temp. I just don't want to spend another bill on one when they are going outside in the next few days. I'll try hanging a desk fan on the wall... Couldn't hurt.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 10, 2010)

Crazy rain again today. Supposed to clear up tomorrow so that's when I'll start walking them out.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 10, 2010)

Fed the plants another 1/2 tbs. 

I checked the whole ventilation set up today and found a thick layer of dust at the end of the exhaust. It gathered at the screen covering the window. After cleaning it out the temp lowered to 87 lol. Live and learn. 

Plants needed more room beacause the tops seem to be streaching for light while the bottom and side branches whilt. So I took one of the plants out of the panafilm tray to spread thing out a little. Here's what they look like today.


----------



## blackmetal06 (May 11, 2010)

good thinking man...cant wait to see em outside


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 12, 2010)

I brought the plants outside for about 2 and a 1/2 hours yesterday. After I brought them back inside the tops of just the SLH plants limped over. Guess their just picky. They seem to be the more sativa dom of all the strains. Don't know if that means anything though. 

Here's the girls soaking up their first hour of sunshine. The second pic is them back indoors.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 12, 2010)

I was exhausted today after working a 10 hour shift at work so all I did was clean up the grow area a little. The SLH perked back up and looked fine. No sunshine today either. Hopfuly get them in the ground in the next day or so.


----------



## "SICC" (May 12, 2010)

Lookin good GG


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 13, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4157671]Lookin good GG [/QUOTE]
Sweet thanks for keeping an eye on this one man. 

Just more clean up today. Built a fence around the second grow site and got everything ready to start digging holes there tomorrow.


----------



## "SICC" (May 13, 2010)

Sounds good, i cant wait to see them in full bloom.
its gonna be crazy!!


----------



## Favre2Harvin (May 14, 2010)

*Im subbed dude *


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 14, 2010)

Shit 3rd time I tried to post this! Ok I bought a pallet of soil. 40 2cf bags of Black Gold for $530. I'll probably have to get more then that. Last year each hole took about 8 bags to barely fill. The frist sites holes had to be dug in sold rock so they don't drain very well at all. Im going to put a PVC pipe in the holes to check the water level and pump if needed. Built planter boxes to keep from getting flooded to. 



Favre2Harvin said:


> *Im subbed dude *


Sweet hope you end up liking what you see. You a Kottonmouth King fan?


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 16, 2010)

Watered one day sooner today beacause I took them outside for two hours and they wilted really badly. The soil was pretty dry to. 1st pic is them outside for the frist half hour. 2nd and 3rd pics are them wilting after an hour and 4th is them back inside.


















I started to dig holes at the 2nd site today. Only got one 2x2 hole dug. It's gonna take longer then I thought because I have to load the dirt into my pickup and dump it in the mountains.


----------



## "SICC" (May 16, 2010)

hell yeah man this shit is gonna be epic haha


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 17, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4171648]hell yeah man this shit is gonna be epic haha [/QUOTE]

Damn straight! It's definatly a epic part of my life. I hope it all works out. 

I took the plants outside again today accept this time it was a cloudy day so they took it way better. They were only outside for about 2 hours until it started to rain. Then I brought them back inside. After about ten minutes under the 1000 the SLH tops limped over again. Gunna get them ready slowley but surely. I dug another hole while they sunbathed. Taking the dirt to the hills is crap. Very time consuming.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 18, 2010)

4 SLH - 2 Blue Fruit









3 Red Dragon - 2 Bubba Kush









3 AK-47 - Blue Widow and Blue Hash










They have definatly out grown the closet. The bottom of the plants are dying off beacause of no light. Especially the Bubba with it's huge leaves shading everything underneath.


----------



## "SICC" (May 18, 2010)

Yeah its been cloudy here too, but no rain as of yet.
Gettin ready to plant some beans outside at a friends house, i just hope the weather improves so they can get some sun.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 18, 2010)

You going to do it the old fashion way and plant outside? Let the great outdoors do everything for ya.... I just love how easy outdoor can be. Way chill. What ya gunna plant (strain wise)?


----------



## "SICC" (May 18, 2010)

Ganja Geek said:


> You going to do it the old fashion way and plant outside? Let the great outdoors do everything for ya.... I just love how easy outdoor can be. Way chill. What ya gunna plant (strain wise)?


Were gong to be using pots, i wish we could just dig and plant in the ground but he dosnt really have anywhere in his backyard to do it.
I gave him some Hijacks Crosses and some Jack the Ripper crosses, and i think hes gonna do some of his Northern Lights Females, he started germinating last night so i still needa talk to him about what he decided to germ.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 18, 2010)

Sounds like it's gonna be some bomb outdoor. What size pots u guys using? Oh and thanks for the signature help.


----------



## Oinkle420 (May 18, 2010)

Nice looking grow bro, ive got 20 seedlings on the go right now outside, but they look nothing like these beautys' yet !! Watching this one closely for sure !


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 19, 2010)

Oinkle420 said:


> Nice looking grow bro, ive got 20 seedlings on the go right now outside, but they look nothing like these beautys' yet !! Watching this one closely for sure !


Sweet thanks for showing intrest and good luck on ur grow.


----------



## Ol' Scrumpy (May 19, 2010)

Very nice. They look real nice and healthy.
Have they gone back to veg yet? How exactly does that work? I always just cut a clone to sex...never heard of going 12-12 and then back to veg. Doesn't that run the risk of getting hermis?

That train wreck is no joke. You should get those in the ground. It is a quick finisher and when you hit it....IT HITS BACK! Thats actually what I grew for my very first grow like 9 years ago. I had no clue what I was doing, and looking back I realize that I harvested way to early and yet it was still better than some bud I have grown proper since then.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 19, 2010)

Ol' Scrumpy said:


> Very nice. They look real nice and healthy.
> Have they gone back to veg yet? How exactly does that work? I always just cut a clone to sex...never heard of going 12-12 and then back to veg. Doesn't that run the risk of getting hermis?
> 
> That train wreck is no joke. You should get those in the ground. It is a quick finisher and when you hit it....IT HITS BACK! Thats actually what I grew for my very first grow like 9 years ago. I had no clue what I was doing, and looking back I realize that I harvested way to early and yet it was still better than some bud I have grown proper since then.


Yeah I don't think this way of sexing is more stressful so I hope I don't run into any hermi's. It's definatly gonna take longer. I never heard of cloning for sex until I found RIU. Ahh the Internet is a beautiful thing... If I knew about that method I would have tried it. It's funny I know like ten growers who have used the 12/12 method for ever. When I told them about cloning for sex they flipped and said "why haven't I thought of that." Lol 

I wish I had some Train Wreck! The Attitude sent me different freebies then they said they would. They sent me two Blue Fruit, Blue Hash, Blue Widow and White Widow. The White Widow died early on.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 19, 2010)

Fed the plants 1/2 tbls today and gave them a couple hours of sunlight. Dug 2 more holes too so that is 4 of 6 done. I'm not liking the uneven growth the plants have. They are sufficating eachother in that closet. Im trying to get them out as soon as I can but we have a rain storm here for the next couple of days. Going to wait till Saterday or Sunday to plant. Gunna take me that long to finnish everything up anyway.


----------



## Oinkle420 (May 20, 2010)

Yeah thanks man, i'll be watching closely. Im going to start a little journal here in the next week showing my 1st real attempt at growing, looks real good at the moment. The only bad thing is, I have no idea what kind of plants I have just a bunch of good bagseeds lol Oh well weed is weed no matter what right ?


----------



## Ol' Scrumpy (May 20, 2010)

> I wish I had some Train Wreck! The Attitude sent me different freebies then they said they would.


AHH THAT SUCKS, MAN! Well, at least you got some good strains out of the deal anyway. I have seen pictures of that blue widow and it looks sick!


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 21, 2010)

Oinkle420 said:


> Yeah thanks man, i'll be watching closely. Im going to start a little journal here in the next week showing my 1st real attempt at growing, looks real good at the moment. The only bad thing is, I have no idea what kind of plants I have just a bunch of good bagseeds lol Oh well weed is weed no matter what right ?


Sounds good man and I wouldn't really worry about the bagseed. Alot of quality is just good growing. Sure there's bad genetics out there but most weed is good if grown right. The best thing about legit strains is you know how it grows and what your gunna harvest. I grew out 2 diffrent bagseed last year and had 6 completely diffrent plants. Smell tast everything. But 2 of the plants turned out super cronic. One very blueberry plant and another kushy. 



> AHH THAT SUCKS, MAN! Well, at least you got some good strains out of the deal anyway. I have seen pictures of that blue widow and it looks sick!


Yep should still be fire I hope. The Blue Widow I have is the stinkiest of all the plants. Smells awsome!


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 21, 2010)

Got 5 hole dug now and I'm going to finish number 6 today. The girls have got use to natural sunlight but when I bring them back under the 1000 they lean over for a few hours. ? It's supposed to fucking snow here tomorrow so if it's not to cold the day after I'll transplant. I still have to buy another pallet of soil too. That will bring the cost of this opp to $1,900. Shit I hope it all works out.


----------



## "SICC" (May 21, 2010)

damn thats some cash, im sure it will work out to.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 21, 2010)

Yeah it is! Damn but now I have a ($500) 1000watt system for future endo. Man I can't wait to flower some dank indoors!


----------



## Oinkle420 (May 22, 2010)

Me and my buddy are thinking about getting some Northern Lights to grow this fall indoor If we can get this outdoor thing to work out. Forecast is for sun all week with 75 + degrees of heat and lows to 60. Depending on how my babies take the good weather I could have pics up by Monday. 3 of my babies are on the 5th set of leaves and there only 2 weeks old and growing in the canadian outdoors, i'd say they must be champs ! lol.. As for the money issue, just think about how much u spend on weed in the run of a year. In 3 years time if u can get over a pound out of those new lights u will certianly make the money back and then some brother.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 22, 2010)

Sounds like excellent weather my man. I wish it would warm up here all ready. It's 36 degrees right now. Highs in the 50s low 30s. This hella sucks because I want my girls in the ground now! It's looking like it's gunna be this cold for a week. Shitty.

Yeah I know the lights will make their money back. It's all just one big investment. That's what I keep telling my self anyway and it sure is a fun hobby. So it's worth every penny to me. I just hate spending money lol.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 23, 2010)

I'm thinking about transplanting today but it's supposed to rain Wed, Thu, and Fri. With highs of 60 and lows of 40 all week. There's also a frost advisery tonight. They need to get use to weather sooner or later right? I bought another pallet of soil and filled all 12 holes but I still haven't decided what I'm going to do yet...


----------



## Ol' Scrumpy (May 23, 2010)

You don't want to put them out if you're expecting a frost tonight. They probably wouldn't get killed, but they would most likely get a shock, and you definitely don't want that.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 24, 2010)

Yeah I decided against it. Maybe today after work...


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 24, 2010)

What do you guys think about me planting today? It's supposed to rain all week until Saturday. Still looking at high 60s and low 40s.


----------



## TCurtiss (May 24, 2010)

I have had a couple little guys out for a over a week now so you should be ok


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 24, 2010)

Sweet ok gunna start now. Rain shouldn't be that bad unless it beats them to death. In which case I'll just cover them.


----------



## TCurtiss (May 24, 2010)

Give me a few and I will show you a couple shots


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 25, 2010)

Well I put 2 Red Dragon, 2 Bubba Kush, a Blue Hash, and a Blue Widow outside yesterday. I watered each of them with a gallon of water an a tbsp of B1 plant starter. They all seem to have took it well no limping or wilting of any kind. Here they are right after bing planted. 










Checked on them later this morning and one of the dogs got in and dug a little soil out of a hole. No damage but I'm going to have to reinforce the fence.


----------



## Teejay13 (May 25, 2010)

Wow, looking good I wish I could get away with an outdoor grow. +rep and sub'd.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 25, 2010)

There's some yellowing and brown spots on the tips of a AK anyone know what it could be?


----------



## "SICC" (May 25, 2010)

not too sure man, i would look here and see if you can spot what you have going.

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688


----------



## Teejay13 (May 25, 2010)

Could be leaf septoria if you planted in the same spot outdoors as last year.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 25, 2010)

> not too sure man, i would look here and see if you can spot what you have going.


Thanks man I'll check it out.



> Could be leaf septoria if you planted in the same spot outdoors as last year.


Don't know what that is but this plant is still inside for now.


----------



## rd116 (May 25, 2010)

subscribed. where in cali are u?


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 25, 2010)

Teejay13 said:


> Wow, looking good I wish I could get away with an outdoor grow. +rep and sub'd.


 Oh and thanks for the respect back at ya. I wish I could grow some endo! Lol


----------



## Teejay13 (May 25, 2010)

check out this thread and see if it help its on leaf septoria: https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/299720-yellowing-brown-spots.html


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 25, 2010)

rd116 said:


> subscribed. where in cali are u?


Northern Cali near Redding. Why you around?


----------



## rd116 (May 25, 2010)

little farther south but not too far, im in yuba city area


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 25, 2010)

Ah...ha well welcome aboard.


----------



## rd116 (May 25, 2010)

fo sho, i'll keep a eye on ya. I'll shoot you a link for my grow when I get them outside too. Good luck and show everyone wat nor-cal can do!


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 25, 2010)

Teejay13 said:


> check out this thread and see if it help its on leaf septoria: https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/299720-yellowing-brown-spots.html


Shit I hope it's not a Fungus. Shouldn't be my RH is at 20%. You never know though thanks for the info.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 25, 2010)

Just wanted to report on the yellowing brown spoted AK and I didn't plant the other six today cause it felt to cold for a transplant. Gunna warm up tomorrow... Maybe then.


----------



## "SICC" (May 26, 2010)

Yeah its been cold these last couple nights


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 26, 2010)

Yeah it frosted last night so I'm glad I didn't. I couldn't check on the other plants until 11:30 but by then they looked fine.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 26, 2010)

Don't want to risk another frost so I'm going to wait till Friday to plant the others. Still don't know what's wrong with the AK but I removed all the effected leaves. Just in case it is a fungus or disease. Here's a shot of the other 9 girls still in the closet.


----------



## Ol' Scrumpy (May 26, 2010)

Ganja Geek said:


> Don't want to risk another frost so I'm going to wait till Friday to plant the others. Still don't know what's wrong with the AK but I removed all the effected leaves. Just in case it is a fungus or disease. Here's a shot of the other 9 girls still in the closet.


If you think it could be a fungus, then you might want to keep it away from any healthy plants. 
Is that the sick AK all the way to the right?


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 26, 2010)

Ol' Scrumpy said:


> If you think it could be a fungus, then you might want to keep it away from any healthy plants.
> Is that the sick AK all the way to the right?


I have know idea what it could be and I have it in the middle not touching any other plants. Maybe I'll take her out side and bring her in at night. The one to the far right is a SLH and theirs another plant behind it.


----------



## JUST GROW IT (May 26, 2010)

Nice updates Ganja I'll Be going through the same stress as you soon. I'm waiting for my seeds rt now. I ordered from Attiude also. But i ordered LSD from Barney's farm Could use some help if anyone has grown this strain before. I'll be going with LED lighting and will be starting out with Root Riot. I kinda figured 1 strain would be good for a 1st timer.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 26, 2010)

Sweet man good luck. If you do your research you'll do just fine and this site really helps with that. I couldn't figure out what to pick for my fourth strain so I let my girlfriend pick between Red Dragon or LSD. I kinda wish I went with the LSD. You need to set up a journal so I can follow ur grow. I wanna know how the LED lights work.


----------



## Ol' Scrumpy (May 27, 2010)

> I have know idea what it could be and I have it in the middle not touching any other plants. Maybe I'll take her out side and bring her in at night. The one to the far right is a SLH and theirs another plant behind it


Just be careful! It would be a shame if all those beautiful plants you have going got sick!



JUST GROW IT said:


> I'll be going with LED lighting and will be starting out with Root Riot. I kinda figured 1 strain would be good for a 1st timer.


Don't go with just LED. Use T5 or CFL with it. Unless you have about four thousand dollars to spend on lights, you won't be happy with the results of just the LED.
The cheaper LEDs make good supplemental lighting for floros, but don't really have a leg of their own to stand on. The growth will be slow, but healthy looking, and the buds will be fluffy, but also healthy looking. For just a few bucks you can set up a CFL or two to go with the LED and get much better results.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 27, 2010)

Yeah I forgot to get it yesterday but I'll isolate it outside after work today. Have you used LED's before or do u know from research?


----------



## Ol' Scrumpy (May 27, 2010)

Ganja Geek said:


> Have you used LED's before or do u know from research?


A couple of years ago when all the LED hype started I saw a lot of mixed reviews so I decided to try it out. I started with 2 of the 90 watt UFO lights over two plants. It took them FOREVER to grow.
I ended up throwing a 2 tube fluoro in to speed things up and in the end the buds were just not good.
A little later I dropped like $1,200 on a big ass panel led and grew one plant under it from seed to harvest. It did a lot better as far as rate of growth, but the buds were still light and fluffy.
After a bit of research I learned that you can build your own LED panels. You can get lights in pretty much any wavelength you want, so I believe there is potential, but the cost to build an LED panel that would work as well as a $200 HID is just stupid.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 27, 2010)

Ok cool thanks for the knowledge.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 27, 2010)

Still cold gunna warm up the next couple of days. So I'll be planting tomorrow definatly saturday. I took the AK outside away from the other plants. Other then that I just made Bubble Hash all day.


----------



## rd116 (May 28, 2010)

yea bro, I think that this is it for the shitty weather. I cant believe rain and cold this late, snowing in the high elevations! I have had some plants outside for a month now, couple are budding already. I think this weekend is a perfect weekend to get everything out. Have fun, I'll be doing the same!


----------



## Teejay13 (May 28, 2010)

Ganja Geek said:


> Still cold gunna warm up the next couple of days. So I'll be planting tomorrow definatly saturday. I took the AK outside away from the other plants. Other then that I just made Bubble Hash all day.


I made such a mess the last time I made bubble back in april but it was sooo worth it. I have a four bag kit and magic washer which makes it go quick and now that I think I have an idea on how to do the plastic wrap / soaked newspaper trick my next batch should look as good as it smokes. Definitely night time smoke though.


----------



## Ol' Scrumpy (May 28, 2010)

rd116 said:


> yea bro, I think that this is it for the shitty weather. I cant believe rain and cold this late, snowing in the high elevations! I have had some plants outside for a month now, couple are budding already. I think this weekend is a perfect weekend to get everything out. Have fun, I'll be doing the same!


I hate the humid subtropic climate that I live in, but now that I have a plant outdoors I can appreciate it for the first time after reading what you guys are going through!
I could have had them out in March, but I didn't decide to grow anything till April.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 28, 2010)

rd116 said:


> yea bro, I think that this is it for the shitty weather. I cant believe rain and cold this late, snowing in the high elevations! I have had some plants outside for a month now, couple are budding already. I think this weekend is a perfect weekend to get everything out. Have fun, I'll be doing the same!


Yep I can't wait! The weathers seems to get worse every year here. Anyway I'll be doing it tomorrow. 



Teejay13 said:


> I made such a mess the last time I made bubble back in april but it was sooo worth it. I have a four bag kit and magic washer which makes it go quick and now that I think I have an idea on how to do the plastic wrap / soaked newspaper trick my next batch should look as good as it smokes. Definitely night time smoke though.


That magic washer sound tight. I want one it takes hours for me to make a batch. Could you explain this trick your talking about?



Ol' Scrumpy said:


> I hate the humid subtropic climate that I live in, but now that I have a plant outdoors I can appreciate it for the first time after reading what you guys are going through!
> I could have had them out in March, but I didn't decide to grow anything till April.


Damn sounds like ganja heaven. When do you get ur first frost?


----------



## Teejay13 (May 28, 2010)

I believe it's the second post down on this * thread *and sounds simple enough that I'm going to give it a shot on my next batch.

Here's a * link *to the magic washer I think it's under a c-note. You just set the timer and get your macerate right and come back in 15min. This product looks like a portable mini washing machine so you might be able to find it cheaper with some searching.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 28, 2010)

Cool thanks.


----------



## TCurtiss (May 28, 2010)

Here is one I was looking at 

http://marukaiestore.com/p-718-breezy-mini-washing-machine.aspx


----------



## Teejay13 (May 29, 2010)

Yah can't go wrong at $40 because even if it's a POS your only out a minimal amount compared to the outrageous prices they charge once they market it as weed friendly. This industry is alot like the motorcycle industry where if you slap the Harley brand on something you can charge a 500% markup.


----------



## Ol' Scrumpy (May 29, 2010)

I Think I'll stick to my 5 piece bubble bag set and do the shit the good ol' way. My bags will last forever as long as I take care of them. How long will those made in Indonesia piece of shit motor parts last?


----------



## Teejay13 (May 29, 2010)

You still have to use the bags all the washer does is mix it up for you. So if it fucks up it's not like you can't still do it the old fashioned way


----------



## Ol' Scrumpy (May 29, 2010)

Oh. I was looking at some a few weeks ago that claimed to separate everything better than the bags. I call *bullshit* on those things! I thought that was what you were talking about.
There's no way I would trust a machine to do that for me...I love my hash way too much.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 30, 2010)

I planted 6 more yesterday useing the same method as before. The order of these pics is Red Dragon, 3 Super Lemon Haze, 2 AK-47, and a group shot. I plan on topping each of them about 1 or 2 weeks after the transplant. I also fed whats left of the indoor today.


----------



## Teejay13 (May 30, 2010)

Looking good your gonna have some monsters!


----------



## Ol' Scrumpy (May 30, 2010)

Ganja Geek said:


> Damn sounds like ganja heaven. When do you get ur first frost?


Usually not until mid November. Sometimes we will see a slight frost or two in mid to late October, but not often.
So, yea...7 or 8 months is a good amount of time to grow some plants...I don't know when to expect flowering to start. I need to check the sunrise/sunset schedule.
I'm expecting the one plant I have now to get to around 7 foot, judging from the growth in the last 3 weeks since I put it outside.
I may take some clones off her, though, so that may stunt the growth a little.

Whats up with the PVC pipes sticking out of each bed?


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 31, 2010)

Teejay13 said:


> Looking good your gonna have some monsters!


 Yeah gunna need alot of LST. 



> Whats up with the PVC pipes sticking out of each bed?


My holes are dug in solid rock and don't drain very well. So I put the pipes in to keep an eye on the water level and drain if needed.


----------



## Ol' Scrumpy (May 31, 2010)

Oh ok. Very nice! It all looks great. I can't wait to see those get nice and huge. Its going to be beautiful with the way you have it set up and all.


----------



## Ganja Geek (May 31, 2010)

Fuck I just spoted a Red Dragon with the same sickness as the AK. I don't know what to do about it. Any suggestions?


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 1, 2010)

I posted this link before, you should take a look and see if you see anything which your plant is experiencing

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jun 1, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4232819]I posted this link before, you should take a look and see if you see anything which your plant is experiencing

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688[/QUOTE]

I've saved this link. Every time I load it the pics don't come up but from what I've read it doesn't look like a deficiency. Maybe a fungus but idk. I'm gunna take a few leaves to my local garden supply guy to give me a diagnosis. I call him the plant doctor. Last year I had a sick plant I asked him about. He told me to bring some leaves in to take a look. When I did he said he knows nothing about cannabis other then their related to tomato plants. He said it looks like a Mag deficiency. He then mixed some ferts together and told me to feed with it my next watering. I did and a week later the plant recovered. I just hope he can help me with this.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jun 2, 2010)

Yesterday I watered the plants at site 2 with B1 again. They look pretty good so I'm just going to give them water for the frist 2 or 3 weeks then start the Fish Emulsion again. My girlfrind went to the doctor and showed him some leaves while I was at work. He said it is the leaf septoria. So thanks a lot TeeJay13 and +REP to you as soon as it let's me. I bought a fungicide and sprayed each plant down real good. Hopfuly I caught it before it could do some real damage.


----------



## Teejay13 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cool, I'm glad you got it sorted out!
I have this handbook called Marijuana Garden Saver that covers alot and has pretty good pictures to help diagnose. It never strays far from my garden.


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jun 2, 2010)

*Lookin good man lookin good *


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jun 2, 2010)

Teejay13 said:


> Cool, I'm glad you got it sorted out!
> I have this handbook called Marijuana Garden Saver that covers alot and has pretty good pictures to help diagnose. It never strays far from my garden.


That sounds like somthing I need. I need to pick up a few books. All I got is the Marijuana Bible and a bunch of High Times mags. 



Favre2Harvin said:


> *Lookin good man lookin good *


Sweet thanks I can't wait till flowering time! Woohoo


----------



## GanjaGeeksGirl (Jun 7, 2010)

just wanted to stop by and tell you what a great job your doing! The girls are looking great even though they have had a few set backs. You Grow like a pro! Your gona have some killer cron, and i cant wait to try it with you!

I love you Baby
GanjaGeeksGirl


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jun 7, 2010)

Haha that's funny babe and thanks alot. I can't wait either. Love ya to.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 7, 2010)

lol, how are things going?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jun 7, 2010)

Sorry for the lack of updates just been doing stuff. Mostly shopping around for more seeds to add to my collection lol. Well In the past five days the first 2 holes of site 1 have had water collecting at the bottom about 10 or 12 inches worth. I've been pumping it out of the PVC pipe and it keeps filling back up so I'll just keep it up till she's empty. The fungus has spread to all but the hemi bubba's (no more balls?) but has seemed to slow down a bit. Their next treatment of fungiscide is on the 9th. The plants at site 1 also needed thier second feedng of B1 but the soil was to wet to water because of all the rain. So I'll give them it when the soil drys out a bit more. 

The plants at site 2 look amazing! It's the start of week 4 after being transplanted and their taking off. I'm going to top and clone them here in the next few days after that I'll start the training. Yesterday I tried a trial run of cloning on some hill side seedlings I had growing from bubble hash waste thrown out. Let ya know how it went when I check on them at lunch. I aslo transplanted the left over SLH and AK into five gallon buckets. They were watered with B1 to.


----------



## GanjaGeeksGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

I just wanted to add that some surronding plants at site 2 seem to be getting the septoria pretty badly but they have all been treated for the blight, they should all recover fairly well. Also the trials clones that were started are looking very promising!

Love you hun


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 8, 2010)

Sounds good, keep us posted


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jun 10, 2010)

I fed the plants at site 1 their second shot of B1 and sprayed each plant with the fungiscide again. Hopfuly that's the end of the septoria. I also transplanted the hemi bubba's into five gallon buckets. These plants haven't grown any more balls but then again they aren't in 12/12. Probably gunna throw them in the hills some where. I want to keep them but it's not worth the risk to my sinsemilla. 
Pic order
1. Hemi Bubba Kush. 
2. Red Dragon. 
3./5. Super Lemon Haze
6./7. AK-47
8. All six plants.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jun 10, 2010)

Day-80- Site 2

This is a update for yesterday. Fed the plants a 1/2 tbsp of Fish Emolsion and sprayed all the girls with the fungiscide again. I've tried to post and upload pics five times now so this is all for site 2.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 10, 2010)

Lookin good man, did you ever figure out what was wrong with the red dragon?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah it was the leaf septoria but it looks like their all starting to recover.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## "SICC" (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice, how long are the clones been rooting?
Those two spots you have are so legit, im so jealous lol


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jun 13, 2010)

Well it's been 7 days since the cut. I know Im truly blessed with these gardens and what's even better is I just got the go ahead to flower the 5 gallon plants (2 hemi BK a SLH and a AK). That's 4 plants under a 1000watt I can't wait! I'm going to start setting it up after work tomorrow.

I watered all 12 of the outdoor plants with 2 gallons of PH adjusted water each. I'll try to keep the waterings as PH friendly as possible. I also bought a dome for the clones and retired the humidifier.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jun 17, 2010)

Yesterday I toped and cloned the six plants at site 2. I sprayed each clone with no-wilt and put them under my new T5 setup in a dome. I'll check on them at lunch to see how it went. 

The trial clones all have roots and are about ready for transplanting. So it looks like a 100%. Gunna give them away or just toss em.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 17, 2010)

you dont have any place for the clones? why not just put them out there with the other plants?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jun 18, 2010)

I had to give them away because the new clones put me over my legal limit.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jun 18, 2010)

Fed the plants at site 2 another 1/2 tbsp and finished setting up the 1000 watt grow room. Probably gunna need to get another in-line fan for the intake to drop temp and compensate for the air vacuum.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jun 20, 2010)

Fed site 1 their first 1/2 tbsp since their transplant. I would of got another fan today but the growshop closed early and left a note saying anyone that says duck tomorrow gets 20% off lol. So hopfuly this stoner will have his buding room up and running by tomorrow.


----------



## Teejay13 (Jun 20, 2010)

Glad to see everything is chugging right along for you.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jun 22, 2010)

This is the second time I've typed this. If I don't copy what I wrote before I post I almost always lose it because it fails to work and says some v bulliton shit. I'm getting tired of it. 

Anyway thanks Teejay but I'm actually a little behind in my plans. I should of started training the outdoor by now and I haven't toped and cloned the plants at site 1 yet. I just got so much going on it's impossible to keep up with. I should have my bud tent ready for the first day of 12/12 today. I just have to find a way to raise the humidity a bit. With both fans runing the temp stays between 80/85 and the humidity stays a constant 20%. I'm gunna try leaveing a tub of water inside the tent and if that dosent help then maybe the humidifier. I'm also gunna try to top the plants at site 1 today.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 22, 2010)

got any pics of the ladies?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jun 23, 2010)

Watered the 5 gallon plants but didn't start 12/12 because the temp was 89 and I wanted to try to lower it. I think the only way to keep temp down without adding a a/c is running the system at night. IDK what I'm gonna do yet. 

Here ya go SICC as requested some pics of all my ladies.
1. Site 1
2. Site 2
3. The four in buckets are my soon to be indoor.
4. Site 2 clones 7 days old
5. Bottom cuts of SLH and RD 11 days old


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jun 23, 2010)

I've tested the grow tent all day and I'm going to have to run the system from 12am to 12pm so I'll only be able to check on the plants on my lunch break and on weekends. Which sucks! I'm going to put the 5gallon gals in the dark at lunch tomorrow.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 23, 2010)

The plants look good man, How tall would you say they are?
I just put some plants outside at a friends how, a bunch are in 5 gallon pots, and some are in like a gallon and a half. Hopefully i get some nice bushes like you 
I wish we could just plants them in the ground, but there just wasn't any place to plant them, so the pots had to do.
Once i get my 400 watter going im going to run it the same way, 12am to 12pm. but i might actually do it at 8pm-8am, that way it should be cheaper since it will be on most of the night.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jun 24, 2010)

The plants at site 1 are about 1 1/2 feet tall and site 2 an easy 2 feet. The 5gallon gals are about 1 foot.

So what's up does the grow plot have concrete or sumthin? 

You got me thinking... I might want to run a 8pm to 8am aswell. It gets pretty hot by 11 or 12 here and it's just starting to cool down by 8 so I'm going to do one more test run today. I'll start her up at 8pm and watch how hot it gets. Then I'll let it run till my lunch break tomorrow so I can see how hot it get in the afternoon too.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 25, 2010)

Ganja Geek said:


> The plants at site 1 are about 1 1/2 feet tall and site 2 an easy 2 feet. The 5gallon gals are about 1 foot.
> 
> So what's up does the grow plot have concrete or sumthin?
> 
> You got me thinking... I might want to run a 8pm to 8am aswell. It gets pretty hot by 11 or 12 here and it's just starting to cool down by 8 so I'm going to do one more test run today. I'll start her up at 8pm and watch how hot it gets. Then I'll let it run till my lunch break tomorrow so I can see how hot it get in the afternoon too.



Yeah his back yards it mostly concrete, so we had to go with the pots. 
I was thinking the same thing with the 12am-12pm, its pretty hot by noon. And i dont really go to sleep until like 12 anyways, so if i start at 8 i can see them for a couple hours before i go to sleep to make sure things are ok. I usually wake up at random time in the morning too but i can always make it a habbit to wake up early to check on things even more.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jun 25, 2010)

Yesterday I watered the plants with 4 gallons of PH water each. I aslo toped and cloned the plants at site 1. The older bottom cuts have been removed from the dome to make room for the fresh cuts. They have healthy root growth and will probably be ready for a home soon. Oh and I sprayed site 2 with a pesticide beacuse I saw noticable damage. I'm going to check the tents temp at lunch to determine what time I'll flower the bucket weed.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jun 25, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4323708]Yeah his back yards it mostly concrete, so we had to go with the pots. 
I was thinking the same thing with the 12am-12pm, its pretty hot by noon. And i dont really go to sleep until like 12 anyways, so if i start at 8 i can see them for a couple hours before i go to sleep to make sure things are ok. I usually wake up at random time in the morning too but i can always make it a habbit to wake up early to check on things even more.[/QUOTE]

I haven't checked the temp today but I know it's going to be hot. I ran the light for about a half hour last night and the temp reached 89... Shitty! I had to leave right after so I don't know when it would of started cooling down. Hopfuly it's not as hot right now.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 25, 2010)

damn 89, is that with all the ventilation hooked up too?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jun 25, 2010)

Well whether I like it or not today is the frist day of 12/12 for the 5gallon girls. I chose to do the 12am/12pm schedule. The temp reaches 89 for the last hour (11-12). I'll do some searchen for a cheap A/C tomorrow. Until then it is what it is.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jun 25, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4323869]damn 89, is that with all the ventilation hooked up too?[/QUOTE]

Yep 2 six inch 300cfm inline fans. One for intake and one for exhaust. A 1000watt is just to much for a 5x5 grow tent. Even with some kickass ventilation. It seems to me that one can't run a 1000watt during the summer without a A/C. Or maybe I'm just missing something.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jun 27, 2010)

I can't find a portable A/C that will turn on with a timer anywhere. I have one that has to be turned on manually so that dosent help. I guess I'll try looking online for one.


----------



## Teejay13 (Jun 27, 2010)

Check and see if cap has temp/climate control timer for cheap and that should solve your problem.

Edit: sorry I think I initially misunderstood your problem (probably the scissor hash), I've got an oldschool one that I got in a garage sale and I need to by a climate controller and also need to just be able to have it turn on at night. 

Look for the words "auto restart" when buying your portable a/c unit they are used for server rooms so when the power comes back on the A/C will start and goto programmed settings. They are a little more expensive but should do the trick.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jun 29, 2010)

Dude that's exactly what I need but not anymore. I just convinced my friend who lives at the grow to wake up
early every morning to turn the A/C on. So thanks for the info man but luckely I don't have to spend anymore money lol. By the way ur grow looks tits!


----------



## Teejay13 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks Ganja, I do the same thing here except I set my 12 hour schedule to start at 10am-10pm that way I don't have to get up too early and I don't have to stay up too late to mess with shit at the end of the day. It's good to hear that you won't have to cough up the $400 + for one of those units.


----------



## Namsan (Jun 29, 2010)

Far too small :S


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jun 29, 2010)

Namsan said:


> Far too small :S


What do you mean Namsan?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jul 1, 2010)

This is a late post for yesterday. I fed all the outdoor another 1/2 tbsp and just watered the indoor. I also gave the plants at site 1 a packet of mykros. 

Well I am officially holding back the greenthumb. I should of raised the amount of ferts yesterday but I didn't in fear of the plants becoming to monstrous. I know it sucks! It makes me sad. It also kinda defeats the purpose of me growing. Well kinda... I do love bud and I hate paying for it. 

On a side note the dogs got into my friends garden and killed 2 plants. Thankfuly not the 2 Blue Fruits I gave her. So I planted a Bubba Kush and Red Dragon clone for her the day before yesterday. They had good root systems and took the transplant really well. I'm going to transplant the rest of the tops from site 2 into 3 gallon bags for mothers.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 1, 2010)

damn sorry to hear about those loss, that sucks


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jul 3, 2010)

Transplanted the best looking Bubba Kush, Blue Hash, and Blue Widow clones into 3 gallon bags for mothers.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jul 4, 2010)

Watered the outdoor with another 4 gallons. I also sprayed the indoor AK with the fungicide again.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 5, 2010)

Any more pics?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## "SICC" (Jul 5, 2010)

man i cant wait to see them bud haha, its gonna be so crazy


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah scary too. Need to start LST.


----------



## Teejay13 (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow them ladies are coming along great, def going to have to tie the shit out them girls though if your trying to keep them under fence line once they hit that stretch. Those are those good kind of problems.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jul 6, 2010)

Yep I guess I should be happy I have to tie my bitches down. I've already stoped raising the ferts even though I know they can take more.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 7, 2010)

Ganja Geek said:


> Yeah scary too. Need to start LST.



Yeah scary is a good word haha


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jul 8, 2010)

Fed the indoor a 1/2 tbsp of More Bloom (0-10-10). I also had my girlfriend transplant the best 3 Super Lemon Haze and a Red Dragon into 3 gallon bags. While she was doing that I tied down one of the outdoor Bubba Kush. I'll try to find time to LST the rest of site 2 tomorrow.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jul 9, 2010)

I fed all the outdoor today. The plants are starting to yellow pretty good so next feeding I'll be uping the ferts. I spotted a few balls on my shorter indoor BK that I plucked off. If it keeps it up I'll pull her. I aslo transplanted a SLH outside for my friend. Another one of the attacked plants didn't make it.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jul 10, 2010)

So far the only thing I've done today is water the mother plants with their second shot of B1.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 10, 2010)

Bro much respect for the outdoor garden.
Can't wait to have one of my own one day..


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jul 10, 2010)

Sweet thanks... I give respect for you guys that do endo. Outdoors is a breeze. I'm having problems dialing everything in. It's expensive to do it pro status when it comes to indoor gardens. I just wish I could push these outdoor bitches to their limits. Sucks holding back the greenthumb and not knowing what could have been epic.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jul 11, 2010)

Ganja Geek said:


> Day 23
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the yellow spotted SLH it's been growing real slow. What do you thinks up?
> ...


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jul 11, 2010)

Yeah I thought it was something like that.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jul 11, 2010)

Well I checked the endo this morning and the shorter BK had about 8 more balls so I pulled her.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 12, 2010)

sorry to hear about the loss


----------



## Teejay13 (Jul 12, 2010)

That sucks but it was the right thing to do.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah the Hemi sucked but better safe then sorry. I want this to represent what my outdoor might be like and it can't do that full of seed.


Watered the endo this morning. I LST my Blue Hash plant too.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jul 14, 2010)

Today I watered the first four mother plants with a 1/2 gallon of water each. I watered site 1 with 6 gallons of water instead of 4 just because they have 5x the dirt site 2 has. The indoor looks like shit IMO because I've been battling high temps I think.... It might be a lack of bloom ferts because the BK and the AK were sexed using 12/12 and they never fully came out of bud. IDK I'll try to find time to take pics. On a side note I order some of TGA's Querkle seeds through the Attitude for later down the road.


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 14, 2010)

fkin nice bro


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 14, 2010)

How is the whether where you're at? its hot as fuc here


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah here too it's been about 95-98 for the past 2 weeks. I don't understand how plants outside seem to love hot weather or at least aren't effected by it. While indoors plants stress and die at 90+ degrees. What's natures secret...?


----------



## rd116 (Jul 15, 2010)

supposed to be 105 this weekend here! 
I'll be at the lake!


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 15, 2010)

Ganja Geek said:


> Yeah here too it's been about 95-98 for the past 2 weeks. I don't understand how plants outside seem to love hot weather or at least aren't effected by it. While indoors plants stress and die at 90+ degrees. What's natures secret...?


thats something i always wondered myself, one of nature many secrets i suppose.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jul 15, 2010)

rd116 said:


> supposed to be 105 this weekend here!
> I'll be at the lake!


For sure! I'm going rafting this weekend.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 15, 2010)

Currently 99 here, wish i could go to the lake


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jul 16, 2010)

I fed the indoor another 1/2 tbsp of More Bloom today. I also installed a window A/C that pushes 5000 BTU. I got it at Wal-Mart for $100. I'll have to turn it on manualy during the hot parts of the light cycle. It's that or spend another 2 bills on a climate controller. Which I might end up doing.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jul 19, 2010)

I attached the a/c to the intake. Fan and all. It seems to be doing well keeping the bud tent between 77 and 80 degrees. It still has to be turned on manually. Which I have a friend do when the tent gets above 80. 
Ive been looking for threads about how to keep a mother plant healthy. I dont know what age is good to start taking cuts. I dont want to kill or stunt them. Anyone know where I can find this info?


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 19, 2010)

How old is the mother?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jul 19, 2010)

32 days since they were cut from site 2.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 19, 2010)

32 days since rooted? i would probably wait a lil longer, how many clones are you trying to take?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jul 20, 2010)

No it's been about 18 days since they've shown roots in the bottom of the cups and were transplanted into 3 gallon bags. I only want to take 3 or 4 from each. If it will stunt growth I can wait till their stronger.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jul 20, 2010)

Today I watered everything in the Clone Closet and transplanted the best looking AK into a 3 gallon bag to be a mother. I fed Site 2 another 4 gallons with a 1/2 tbsp of fish poo each. Shit stinks!


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jul 20, 2010)

Fed the plants at Site 1 with 6 gallons each (1/2tbsp).


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jul 23, 2010)

The day before yesterday the breaker flipped because my friend ran the vacum before the lights went out. When my friend turned the ac on yesterday she thought it was runnng because the fan was sucking air throught it. Well it wasn't and the temp got to be 93. The ac has a serge protector that won't let it turn on without hitting a switch on the power cord. Now it should be working fine. Oh yeah the whole reason I wrote this is to record that the plants got 3 to 4 hours of sun light while the power was out and I fed the indoor a 1/2tbsp of FE (5-1-1) on the 21st.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 23, 2010)

Close call, good to know nothing bad happened.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jul 25, 2010)

Watered Site 2 and the Clone Closet. I also LST the BK and BH some more. Their the only plants being trained at the moment because they are closest to the fence line.


----------



## streets (Jul 25, 2010)

wow this is an amazing journal! Dig your style foew sure. If you could pleasssse help or give some advice on my grow... It's looking good s far I think..... https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/350285-my-first-grow-purple-wreck.html

peace


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah thanks man. I'll check ur shit out right now.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jul 25, 2010)

Watered Site 1 with another 6 gallons.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jul 26, 2010)

Watered the endo with 2 gallons.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 27, 2010)

any new pics of the ladies?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jul 28, 2010)

I've been trying to post pics but all the icons on the reply board won't work.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jul 28, 2010)

This is the most recent shots I have. 
1. SLH and my dog at Site 1
2. Site 2
3. Clone Closet (nursery)
4. Ventalation for the 1000watt Bud Tent. (A/C in box)


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice, everything looks good, have any of them starting flowering at all yet?


----------



## automon (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice going man! They look nice and healthy.

keep it up.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jul 29, 2010)

Sweet thanks guys! As far as flowering... Ya I can spot hairs on almost all the plants. They also seem to be going throught the strech right now. Man I know I could have gotten these girls at least twice as big. I need a place out of town to really test my skills. Until then I'm happy with what I got going.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jul 29, 2010)

Watered the Indoor BK earlyer today. She drinks like a fish... Very thirsty girl, so I gave it to her earlyer then the others.


----------



## JoeCa1i (Jul 29, 2010)

Watch out for those bugs,especially moths.Low dose, neem spray would help.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jul 31, 2010)

I fed both outdoor sites today. I also fed the BK, BW, and BH in the nursery their frist shot of Fish Emusion (1/2tbsp). The rest of the nursery got water. A little later I took cuts of BK, BW, and SLH (4 of each).


----------



## Ganja Geek (Aug 1, 2010)

Watered the Bud Tent this morning and took off for a week long vacation. My friends gonna water for me on Thursday.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 2, 2010)

see ya in a week


----------



## Ganja Geek (Aug 5, 2010)

My friend watered Site 1 and the Bud Tent with straight hose water on Wednesday.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Aug 5, 2010)

We decided to come home early late last night so we ended up watering Site 2 and the BW, BH, and BK in the Nursery.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 5, 2010)

why so early?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh my girlfriends family invited us to camping the last few days. Just got back today and I have to go back to work on monday. Shity...


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 9, 2010)

Nothing worse then the Monday Blues


----------



## Ganja Geek (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah tell me about it! But it's over now.... It's tuesday and time to hop on the bandwagon.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Aug 10, 2010)

Watered the BK and AK but fed the SLH (1/2tbsp Bloom) because it's got another 3 weeks. Later I fed all of the plants and Site 1 got it's frist shot of Bloom (1/4tbsp) mixed with the Fish Emulsion (1/2tbsp). I meant to do this with Site 2 too but I fucking forgot and fed them just FE.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Aug 11, 2010)

Tomorrow will be 7 weeks of 12/12 for the Bud Tent. The BK and AK look really close. Remember these are the two that were stuck in bud while I tried to reveg them. I'd say about 80 to 90% of the hairs have turned color but theirs no amber triches yet. I'll probably wait till I see 10% amber. The reason I haven't got any pic's of these girls is because I don't have the time to pull them out of the tent to snap shots. I'll try to get some at harvest time. Although there's not much to see. The frist two don't have much more then a zip each on them and the SLH is so stunted from my friend topping her it probably won't get half. Every branch he topped died so the only growth on the plant is the main cola. Best smelling plant I have ever had the pleasure to sniff though. It smells like some super sweet lemon candy. The Bubba has turned purple and smells a little like coffee. The AK has killer resin but just smells like some endo. Best way I can describe it.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 11, 2010)

Sounds good, sucks they wont yield that much, but as long as you gt something


----------



## Ganja Geek (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah it was just an experiment and I didn't have to waste seeds I paid for.


----------



## Teejay13 (Aug 12, 2010)

Gotta love that slh, sucks the topping didn't work out for yah. You still have some outdoors though right?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah my friend ruined that plant. I got some pretty nice outdoor. I got 6 about 6x4 feet and another 6 like 4x4 feet. Going throught the streach right now too.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Aug 15, 2010)

Watered Site 1 and the Nursery. I fed Site 2 a 1/2 tbsp per gallon of MoBloom (0-10-10). I'll try to post pics later today.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

I cut down the AK and BK yesterday at 53 days of 12/12. They both had 10% amber triches with about 90% red hair. After a quick trim they smell awsome. The AK smells the same but the BK has took on some fruity undertone along with the kushy coffee smell.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice, let me kno how that bubba smokes once its ready


----------



## Ganja Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Sprayed the Nursery with a pesticide because I found what looks like spider mites on the SLH inside the Bud Tent. Next run I'm gonna look into some filters and I'll spray before flowering. What do you guys think I should do about the SLH pull her early or treat it with something? It's pretty close to harvest 2 week left according to Green House.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4525473]Nice, let me kno how that bubba smokes once its ready [/QUOTE]

Definatly I can't wait bro!


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 18, 2010)

I would just cut the SLH, better safe then sorry.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Aug 19, 2010)

Yesterday I watered the first three mothers with some more B1. 

"SICC"
I would just cut the SLH, better safe then sorry.

Shit I forgot I fed it a 1/2tbsp of Mobloom (0-10-10) 9 days ago. You still think it's good to go? Or should I flush and wait a couple of days?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Aug 19, 2010)

I sprayed a fungicide on all the plants in the Nursery.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 19, 2010)

well its up to you, if you think you have it under control then you can let her go. But i have seen what those mites can do so thats why i suggested you just cut her down.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah the Mobloom says to feed a tbsp per gallon every three weeks and I only gave it half so I should be safe. I think I'll take her down later today.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Aug 20, 2010)

Here's some shots of the AK (left) and BK (right) I just harvested.





AK-47_________________ Bubba Kush









AK-47













Bubba Kush


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 20, 2010)

Hell yeah! Nice harvest man, those buds look really good! 

+REP!!


----------



## Ganja Geek (Aug 21, 2010)

Watered Site 2 with hose water cause I was in a hurry.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Aug 21, 2010)

Water Site 1 with a 1/2 tbsp per gallon of Mobloom. 

08-20-2010 10:34 AM"SICC"
Hell yeah! Nice harvest man, those buds look really good! 

+REP!!

Sweet thanks man I was thinking the same thing. It's been about four days and the buds getting crispy so tomorrow I'm putting them into jars.


----------



## i8urbabi (Aug 21, 2010)

Great looking plants man, Growing a SLH myself and i will say i noticed drips on my plant also. I thought i was just too stoned at times when id check on the plant and somehow got something on there, but now that ive seen it in a diff. grow idk what to think. I think its juices from the plant lol. seems watery and sugary as if alot of moving was going on and caused some areas to bend enough for them to leak and repair itself. But if u found the answer thats awesome. I havent had any problems tho, just sits there until i wipe it off lol.

stoner thought:: wouldnt it be cool if this stuff like dried into trichs lol. liquid producing THC plant lol.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice, im lookin forward to the fully cured pics


----------



## Ganja Geek (Aug 22, 2010)

Two of the largest mothers were wilted today so they are starting to drink more water which makes me think their root bound. Here in a few days I'm gonna transplant into 5 gallon buckets. Then hopfuly under a 1000 watt MH for some more veg time.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Aug 23, 2010)

I harvested the SLH today at 59 days. It was definatly a bit early but she had to go.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Aug 23, 2010)

Well now that my little endo experiment is over I'm planning on starting a new thread on a perpetual grow. I'm going to have two rooms next to eachother to use. I'm going to remove the Bud Tent and run my old 1000watt Metal Halide in its place to veg plants. I'll keep the Nursery where it is and vent the whole room with one fan useing a passive intake. I'll use the A/C instead if I still need to. The other room will be used for flowering plants. Here i'll be running the new 1000watt HPS with the other fan for exhaust and a passive intake. Hopfuly it will be cool enough by then so I don't have to buy another A/C. I'm going to get climate controlers, humidifiers and filters for each room too. I'm going to be running the same six strains for a few runs until I find my least favorite. Then I'll switch that strain with Querkle. Super stoked about this and I can't wait to start. I'll probably start this new indoor thread in a few days. Sorry if that makes it harder for you guys to keep up with my shit but it will be easier for me.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Aug 23, 2010)

i8urbabi said:


> Great looking plants man, Growing a SLH myself and i will say i noticed drips on my plant also. I thought i was just too stoned at times when id check on the plant and somehow got something on there, but now that ive seen it in a diff. grow idk what to think. I think its juices from the plant lol. seems watery and sugary as if alot of moving was going on and caused some areas to bend enough for them to leak and repair itself. But if u found the answer thats awesome. I havent had any problems tho, just sits there until i wipe it off lol.
> 
> stoner thought:: wouldnt it be cool if this stuff like dried into trichs lol. liquid producing THC plant lol.


Yeah I never did find out what that wet stuff was but It didn't seem to effect anything so I'm not worried. I'm sure it had somehing to do with the plants being really cramped in that little closet though. SLH Is the best smelling plant I've ever seen. Can't wait for her to dry. I can already tell she's going to be a keeper.


----------



## Teejay13 (Aug 24, 2010)

Shit, looks like you've been busy ganja congrats on the harvest man!


----------



## Ganja Geek (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah definitely staying busy and thanks man. Not bad for my frist attempt at indoor IMO. Smoke reports soon...


----------



## Ganja Geek (Aug 25, 2010)

I watered Site 2 with 5 gallons of PH water each.


----------



## don2009 (Aug 26, 2010)

Great grow man +rep hey how is that ak-47? I was thinking of getting those seeds. Should I? And give us a smoke report on those great strains good job bro and good luck.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Aug 26, 2010)

Well I wouldnt recommend it right now but that's due mainly to bugs. It had been eaten up pretty badly by spider mites and I'm sure it effected the quality. I'll have to get back to ya after my outdoors done.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Aug 26, 2010)

Watered Site 1 with 7 and a 1/2 gallons of water.


----------



## don2009 (Aug 30, 2010)

Ganja Geek said:


> Well I wouldnt recommend it right now but that's due mainly to bugs. It had been eaten up pretty badly by spider mites and I'm sure it effected the quality. I'll have to get back to ya after my outdoors done.


 Dang thats to bad is that the finish ak-47? you talkin bout?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah it was a extra seedling I had that I through into flowering. It should of been a good sample but im sure the outdoor will be better. It's not schwag but it's not dank either. I'm positive it could be grown better. It's also at the beginning of it's cure.


----------



## don2009 (Aug 31, 2010)

Ganja Geek said:


> Yeah it was a extra seedling I had that I through into flowering. It should of been a good sample but im sure the outdoor will be better. It's not schwag but it's not dank either. I'm positive it could be grown better. It's also at the beginning of it's cure.


 Hey is it from Serious seeds the AK-47 or were did you get them from a seed bank or a friend?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 1, 2010)

Yesterday I watered Site 2 with 7 and a 1/2 gallons each. Then today I watered Site 1 with 10 gallons each.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 1, 2010)

don2009 said:


> Hey is it from Serious seeds the AK-47 or were did you get them from a seed bank or a friend?


Yeah it was bred by Serious Seeds. Delivered from the Attitude Seed bank. The outdoor AK looks way more promising. It's starting to smell hella good.


----------



## don2009 (Sep 2, 2010)

I was also thinking of a purple strain have any advice?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 2, 2010)

I just bought Subcools Querkle through the Attitude and it's super purp. It's a Purple Urkel x Space Queen cross that taste and smells like grapes. Google it, it looks like some quality dank. I can't wait to crack mine!


----------



## Teejay13 (Sep 2, 2010)

Should be crackin my Querkles next week just have to wait till I get my water heater fixed or replaced, don't need plumbers snooping around.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 2, 2010)

Red Dragon_______________Super Lemon Haze









SLH (Pheno #2)____________SLH









AK-47____________________AK-47









Red Dragon_______________AK-47


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 2, 2010)

Teejay13 said:


> Should be crackin my Querkles next week just have to wait till I get my water heater fixed or replaced, don't need plumbers snooping around.


I hear that man you never know who's a thief or a snitch. So are you going to be running that with the super soil to? How'd that end up working for you?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 3, 2010)

Red Dagon looks like it's going to be the frist harvested. Barneys Farm says it finishes in the middle to end of September. Which would be a awsome head start at trimming! It looks like the BK, AK, BW, and BH will be next followed by the SLH which has just started to bud.

Site 1 
Red Dragon









_________________________Super Lemon Haze









AK-47


----------



## traind (Sep 3, 2010)

I replied twice but it didn't show up so maybe now.was trying to figure out how much longer you have till harvest on those two pictures right above with your hand by the buds? Just because my plants look like they are at the same stage maybe a week farther along. But this is my first grow ever and was trying to get an est. of how much longer i have cause i live in a very pot unfriendly city/state so i am starting to sketched out big time.


----------



## traind (Sep 3, 2010)

Actually they are looking like a week or two older than that bottom pics from page 31. Some of my hairs are starting to get a little bit of red tips on the hairs. I know im supposed to wait till the majority of the hairs have reddened and curled back in,but trying to figure how much longer that is. Id post pics but don't know how from my phone and have no comp. Have tried several time but can't. Lol guess im not tech savy enough.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 3, 2010)

Nice, cant wait for the harvest, im lookin forward to the Red Dragon


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 3, 2010)

Traind- Hey man if they look older then these buds then you probably have anywhere between 4 to 5 weeks left. Just wait till you have at least 80 to 90% wilted hairs.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 3, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4595263]Nice, cant wait for the harvest, im lookin forward to the Red Dragon [/QUOTE]

Deffinatly! The RD's got me pumped.... And paranoid! Lol Shes getting thick and chunky.


----------



## traind (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks, just really starting to get sketched out. They are at about 4-1/2 ft. right now. Not to worried about neighbors., more worried about ghetto bird flying over and some how seeing them. I think i have them pretty well under cover from the over hang on from the roof on the side of my house. But my town houses also have landscapers that walk around and blow leaves. Not in my yard but right by my wood fence,so all it would take is one to look through a crack or over to see what i have in my yard. But they're Mexican lol no offence if anyone is.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 3, 2010)

Bubba Kush______________Red Dragon









Blue Hash________________Blue Widow









Bubba Kush









Red Dragon

















Blue Widow









Blue Hash


----------



## calicollectives (Sep 3, 2010)

You have some very nice looking plants! : )

I'm growing on my balcony near the beach, so I'm fighting powdery mildew. Which is no fun. It actually consumed my Bubba Kush plant! Since the buds are so dense, the humidity and moisture actually caused some bud rot. Plus, that plant had some serious Calcium/Magnesium deficiencies as well.

Is yours the "Pre-98 Bubba Kush" or the regular BK? Mine is not Pre-98. Have you had any calcium or magnesium issues with it? Do you use RO water or city water?

I just got a BK clone from a collective 2 days ago. I'm going to grow this one entirely indoors. : )


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 3, 2010)

lol you need to post pics more, IM IN LOVE!!!!


----------



## MasterHemp (Sep 3, 2010)

great plants man, i love how bushy and round the bubba kush is lol


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 4, 2010)

calicollectives said:


> You have some very nice looking plants! : )
> 
> I'm growing on my balcony near the beach, so I'm fighting powdery mildew. Which is no fun. It actually consumed my Bubba Kush plant! Since the buds are so dense, the humidity and moisture actually caused some bud rot. Plus, that plant had some serious Calcium/Magnesium deficiencies as well.
> 
> ...


 Mine is a Green House Seed Company seed I ordered from the Attitude Seed bank. They look pretty healthy so I don't think they have any deficiencies and I use ph adjusted city water. Good luck on the indoor man. 


SICC";4596503]lol you need to post pics more said:


> great plants man, i love how bushy and round the bubba kush is lol


 Hella it's my favorite looking plant. The one on the left has been tied down. Because it started to grow over the fence.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 5, 2010)

Today I watered Site 1 with 15 gallons of hose water. Then later I fed Site 2 with 5 gallons of Morbloom (0-10-10). Each gallon had the full recommended 1 tbsp per gallon.


----------



## traind (Sep 5, 2010)

Mine are forming up and starting to get fatter. Everyday is a long stressful day lol. Can't wait till they're done and i can get em outta here. Thanks again for the time line,and if you ever come to the valley of the sun bring something for your boy and ill cook up a fat dinner (im a chef ).


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 5, 2010)

traind said:


> Mine are forming up and starting to get fatter. Everyday is a long stressful day lol. Can't wait till they're done and i can get em outta here. Thanks again for the time line,and if you ever come to the valley of the sun bring something for your boy and ill cook up a fat dinner (im a chef ).


Sweet definatly man sounds like a hell of a time.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 8, 2010)

Had a fire start about a 100 yards from Site 1 that hella scared me. It got to be about as big as a city block and was like 20 or 30 feet high. The whole county came to put it out helicopters and all. They had it dusted in 3 or 4 hours but it scared the shit out of me none the less.


----------



## don2009 (Sep 9, 2010)

Ganja Geek said:


> Had a fire start about a 100 yards from Site 1 that hella scared me. It got to be about as big as a city block and was like 20 or 30 feet high. The whole county came to put it out helicopters and all. They had it dusted in 3 or 4 hours but it scared the shit out of me none the less.


 Dame thats crazy. I been living in my house for years and soon as I start flowering the power lights shut off, there was a car acident that made the power go out. out of all times its when im flowering CRAZY!


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 9, 2010)

don2009 said:


> Dame thats crazy. I been living in my house for years and soon as I start flowering the power lights shut off, there was a car acident that made the power go out. out of all times its when im flowering CRAZY!


Damn that just happend to me only I'm still in veg. Dosent look like it hurt them though.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 9, 2010)

I spoted powdery mildew on the RD and AK at Site 1. Nothing I can do about it now I think.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 12, 2010)

Shit I forgot to post this on the 10th. Anyway I fed Site 1 with 5 gallons of Morbloom. Each gallon had 1 tbsp. I also watered Site 2 with 10 gallons of water.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 13, 2010)

Yesterday I installed Flood Lights at both entrances to Site 2 and set up a camping tent.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 15, 2010)

Here are some pics from a couple days ago.*

Site 1 & 2*










Site 1 Bud Porn
Red Dragon









Blue Widow

























Blue Hash









Bubba Kush


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 15, 2010)

Site 2 Bud Porn
Super Lemon Haze_________Red Dragon










more soon....


----------



## traind (Sep 15, 2010)

I think i just jizzed lol. Man what a thing of beauty.no one better come messing around or its huntin time Haha. Can't wait for mine to be done tired of stressing all day.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 15, 2010)

traind said:


> I think i just jizzed lol. Man what a thing of beauty.no one better come messing around or its huntin time Haha. Can't wait for mine to be done tired of stressing all day.


Lol right! I'm feeling ya there buddy. 

Today I set up two security cameras at Site 2. The cameras are recorded on a VCR tape at night. I also installed a motion sensor alarm in the garden as well. After that I fed the BK, BH, and BW 2 tbsp of Fish Emulsion (5-1-1) in 7 and a 1/2 gallons of water. They were starting to fade a bit early. The RD looks alot farther along so the yellow leaves don't bother me as much..... Getting close. She's starting to get some donkey dicks on her! Lol


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 17, 2010)

Yesterday I found a broken branch on my last AK. It looks like it had close to a 1/4 pound of bud on it. It was devastating! It's still about a 1/4 connected so I tied it up to see if she will heal herself and keep growing. Does anybody know if there's a way to bandage or fix half broken branches?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 17, 2010)

I watered Site 1 with about 15 gallons of hose water. Then later when I was checking the cameras during night I accidently stepped on a tie holding a BH branch down. I heard a very loud snap and it fell to the ground. I immediately tied it up to a stake and inspected it for damage. The outside isn't split open but it deffinatly cracked the inner stalk. Even more devestating! Shit!


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 18, 2010)

While snaping these shot I noticed some nute burn so Site 1 will be getting less next time. 

Red Dragon













AK-47

























Super Lemon Haze









SLH (Short Pheno)


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 19, 2010)

Well I got home at 10 tonight after working a tuff 9 hours only to find the two AK's at Site 1 completly on the ground. It had been raining all day so the buds got to heavy and fell over almost breaking every branch. I tied them up as best I could. I also supported the other plants. I'm afraid to think what might have happend at Site 2. Thank god I got done supporting them today. Hopfuly it kept them safe..... I'm hella bummed.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 19, 2010)

I woke up this morning at 430 and had to be to work by 5 so I couldn't check on the plants. 2 hours later my friend calls and says the crops being destroyed by heavy rain. I guess it didn't stop at all last night and it's still coming down. So I told my boss I have an emergancy and I took off to see the damage. Theirs about 20+ broken branches. I tied everything up best I could even half broken limbs. Now I'm back at work praying the rest pull through. Shitty day.....


----------



## traind (Sep 19, 2010)

Damit brotha sorry to hear that man. Im wondering if mine are going to ever finish lol. It seems like the hairs aren't reddening any more and more new hairs are growing. It got to where like 25-30 % of the hairs are red but it seems like for every one hair that reddens two more new white ones grow. Growing tired of it and wanna smoke the fruits of my labor lol.Also what are you doing about the broken branches? I saw someone talking about ductape


----------



## traind (Sep 19, 2010)

Also you can tying them with some hemp twine kinda like a Christmas tree you know? Wrap the twine around the outdoors of the branches closely but snug enough to give them support.let me know if you don't understand brotha just wanna help.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 20, 2010)

Damn dude, I know how ya feel... The wait is a killer but definatly worth it. I've used ducktape to bandage them and some garden safe strechy tape to tie them up right. They still look mangled. Not the RD's though. These are the girls with the most weight on them and they were untouched but their also the only ones I supported. I used the christmas tree method u explained above and it seemed to work. I just didn't have time to do it to the others.... Well I'll make time to do it today.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 20, 2010)

Anything that look like it could survive I tied and bandaged up. Everything else that had snaped off is drying in a closet. I'll probaby start trimming today.


----------



## traind (Sep 20, 2010)

Right on brotha. I was just reading here like i do everyday and the picture of how to tie em popped in my head. wish i Didnt live a state away or id help.well i i was aloud lol. Man im nervous got a job interview today. Wish me luck or pray for me which ever you all believe in. trying to find someone local with bubble bags but can't find no one and dam sure ain't got the money to buy any.anyone got any suggestions for a good home made hash process for the little little krap nuts from underneath? ONE LOVE.


----------



## traind (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey someone told me you should trim right away so chloriphyle(sorry didn't win the spelling bee.) won't go back into the buds and to dry them in a dark place also. Rot know personally this is my first grow so i am reading everything i can and asking questions all over here lol. And all my stuff is was some seeds out of a mesh aka shwang bag that i threw out back not thinking they would survive lol.now i got three five footers.


----------



## traind (Sep 20, 2010)

Dam those pics are devastating man. Did you cry i woulda. Wow all laid down and shit dam. It raindrops here a little this morning i woke up right after i guess and ran out back lol.the branches got a little heavy but no breaks. These things i got growing are super tough. I mean shit they grew throughout an az summer. 120 Degree whether. These things gsm are like superman lol. Maybe that's what ill call it Lmao.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah good luck on the interview man.... You should google home made hash methods cause theirs alot. Like paint scimmer bags and coffee filters.


----------



## traind (Sep 21, 2010)

Well interview seems to have gone well. She was walking me through the kitchen and tell. She wanted someone hat could improve the food quality. So az we walked by different food areas i was just spitting out recipes and ideas. And when we sat down with the store manager, she looked at her and said i have no question but one what are you looking to get paid i told her and she said ok.and i chatted with the store manger for a bi t and that was it. They said they guaranteed they'd call me back either way by the end of the week.
How are the babies man? Are they perking back up nicely,hopefully? Well my brotha from anotha motha hope all is well in the garden.


----------



## traind (Sep 21, 2010)

Dam found those little moth looking things on my babies laying little black eggs it looks like by the hundreds.also i found what looks like to be a seed pod right on top of one of my buds. Should i pluck it off?


----------



## traind (Sep 22, 2010)

Well how are the babies? Don't know if i should take mine down early cause i just keep seeing more and more of those eggs on alt of leaves. I keep clipping the leaves to come out later the same day and this morning to find more and more.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 23, 2010)

Damn dude I hate bugs! Not much you can do so close to harvest.

On anoher note. Have you guys heard about the re-conferming thing RIU is doing? Don't know if I'm going to do it or not. Which would suck if I choose not to because I've worked hard on my threads. Lame!


----------



## traind (Sep 23, 2010)

Reconforming? I thought that the true sooner moment was about not conforming lol. How are the babies? Looking better i hope.we had rain two nights ago so i ran outside and plunged on of those big assessing umbrellas in the ground over them.then yesterday it was windy as hell for like three hours then in can the breaking dust storm that swept across the city it was like a mile in depth they said. But no problems though. Thank goodness


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah just got done trimming the broken branches yesterday. This shit smells so good. Hella fruity. Got mostly Blue Widow and Blue Hash. A little Bubba too. This stuff looks good even a bit early.... Can't wait to see how much more danky it gets. Fucking rain!


----------



## traind (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey i cut off a branch that had burst that where done and am drying it out but it smells like hay now will that go away when i cure it? It smelt nice when i cut it off but not now. Help pls.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 25, 2010)

It will get better with a cure but only if you didn't cut it to early.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 25, 2010)

Yesterday I watered Site 2 with 10 gallons of hose water. Then today Site 1 got 15 gallons of hose water. Their looking hella good everything except the SLH's are getting just water from here on out and even the those girls are packing on weight fast.


----------



## traind (Sep 25, 2010)

Hell yeah man sounds beautiful. How are those branches you trimmed up?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 26, 2010)

Funny you asked it's been a week since they broke off and the buds are dry enough for jars now. I sampled some Blue Hash and it tasted slightly fruity, smells stronger though. Might get better with a cure but it is early stuff. Probably another two or three weeks for most of Site 2.


----------



## BluffinCali (Sep 27, 2010)

I live down in Red Bluff, so Im pretty close to you, this growing season has been a little weird with the initial weather we had back from april through may, although I planted everything may2, there were bouts of rain but it was mainly just the overcast skies that didnt allow for optimal amount of sunlight so some plants arent quite as big as last year. I also went with a few GH bubba kushes, I risked it outdoors without sexing and thankfully they worked out great, 2 different phenos, but one that I did the uncle ben topping method had ended up being my biggest overall plant, Im guessing between 3-4lbs, maybe more depending on the swell over the next few weeks. Ive had a few broken branches this year, usually as long as there not completely broke I just duct tape them up and they'll grow back together and knot up at the damaged area, but it works pretty well, good thing cannabis is so damn resiliant. I also dig pits, about 3-4deep, 3x3 area, backfilled mix oceanforest, pro-mix and blackgold soil, added perlite, bonemeal, wormcastings, d. lime and some shroom compost has been my basic recipe, although Im always looking for improvements I can make. This was the first year I gambled with feminized seeds outdoors, 2 bubbas, 4 BB cheeses, 1 dinafem powerkush, thankfully all have turned out just fine. Im also running 2 other cuts of bubba from clone that I have experience with and Im actually impressed with the GH bubba kush, mine got about 15days left or so, but the one uncle ben topped bubba from seed is gonna be the big daddy. I actually do have some pictures I took a week back or so, I havent even tried to post pic's here but if your interested to see and maybe dont mind expaining how I do it, Id be happy to show these girls off. My buddy and I have 24 total big plants, along with 5 autos at the moment, blue dream, cheese, bubba kush, p. kush, jack herer, b bud, sheerah and one crazy skunk pheno that a friend has had for years...sorry for rambling but I figured I would chat with someone thats only 30min away, was actually up in Redding earlier today...off topic but whats your favorite collective up there, so many to choose from and Ive been to quite a few but any that stand out to you?? Anyways good luck with everything my man, peace!


----------



## traind (Sep 28, 2010)

Right on im thinking i still have about another week maybe two still. These thing just keep taking longer and longer fuckers lol. So when am i getting my tester packets lol. I can't wait to see pics of your stuff done.


----------



## traind (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey that sounds like a nice grow with some nice plants you got going there also i would like to see some pics of yours also.


----------



## BluffinCali (Sep 28, 2010)

Not sure if you were talking about my garden traind but Im gonna be posting the pics I have hopefully tomorrow, I suppose I will just start a thread and show off the big girls. Ive never posted any pic's up, lost my camera but borrowed my sisters and Im gonna have my brother-in-law help me load some pics up. I have no idea about how to get them posted up here on RIU, but soon as I figure it out I will have them up...I think some start to think its all bs unless I have pic's up, so its about time I put some up of the outdoor garden, I have to say they are pretty impressive, I dont have any of those real tight shots that you can see the trichs or anything, havent quite figured it out that good, but I got some good individuals and of the whole garden...maybe if ganja doesnt mind I can post some up here on his thread...peace, every1


----------



## BluffinCali (Sep 28, 2010)

Alot of the times when you first put your buds in jars it will begin to get that hay smell, but burp it a few times a day for a week or so, then you can usually wait a few days in between openings, the longer you draw out the cure the better your bud will end up tasting and smelling, thats why I typically start jarring my bud just before its completely dry, I like to extend that last 10% or so out for awhile for the majority of the personal for the down the road. You can always get by with just drying and smoking, or a quick 1wk or 2 cure, which is usually what most do for the majority of the weight, but its surprising what a good 3month cure can do, especially if it's already some fire, like the saying goes..."growing is a science, curing is an art form" Sometimes its a shame to see some people get lazy in the end and atleast do a minimal cure to finish up the process, but to each his own, Ive smoked plenty of amazing herb that was simply dried and smoked, but it will always get skunkier and funkier with time, main difference will be how smooth the smoke will be....sorry to ramble, again


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 29, 2010)

Sweet welcome abored! I actually live about 2 hours from Redding and I'd have to agree with you they do have some bomb clubs. My favorite use to be the I Center till they got shut down. So now when I'm down there I pick my stuff up from Trusted Friends. You said you have some Cali clones of Bubba? And you like the GH version better? That's cool about the topped plant... I'm planing on doing this to my next indoor run and now maybe next years outdoor. With my spot I can't have anything taller then a 6 footer so I need to learn how to bush em out. I'm also surprised at how well the duck tape helps to heal plants. Everything I bandaged up seems to be doing just fine. You should deffinatly start a thread sounds like you got some skill to show off but your more then welcome to post some pic up in here too.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 29, 2010)

traind said:


> Right on im thinking i still have about another week maybe two still. These thing just keep taking longer and longer fuckers lol. So when am i getting my tester packets lol. I can't wait to see pics of your stuff done.


 I hear ya I wish we could invent a way to make organics grow faster lol (not hydro). Pics... I can't wait to smoke the shit. The waits killing me...



BluffinCali said:


> Alot of the times when you first put your buds in jars it will begin to get that hay smell, but burp it a few times a day for a week or so, then you can usually wait a few days in between openings, the longer you draw out the cure the better your bud will end up tasting and smelling, thats why I typically start jarring my bud just before its completely dry, I like to extend that last 10% or so out for awhile for the majority of the personal for the down the road. You can always get by with just drying and smoking, or a quick 1wk or 2 cure, which is usually what most do for the majority of the weight, but its surprising what a good 3month cure can do, especially if it's already some fire, like the saying goes..."growing is a science, curing is an art form" Sometimes its a shame to see some people get lazy in the end and atleast do a minimal cure to finish up the process, but to each his own, Ive smoked plenty of amazing herb that was simply dried and smoked, but it will always get skunkier and funkier with time, main difference will be how smooth the smoke will be....sorry to ramble, again


I clouldnt agree with you more buddy. Curing is a must! A craft I'm still perfecting. Last year I experimented with the process. I too found that the buds that went in a little moist and had time to finish were much danker then the quick stuff.


----------



## BluffinCali (Sep 29, 2010)

No Im not saying greenhouse's bubba is better than the cali bubba clones I got, just that I was surprised mainly about the impending yield its going to produce. But in no way am I saying that GH's bubba is better quality than the local clones I have, GH isnt true bubba anyways, just a bubblegum crossed with whatever kush they had, but it has surpassed my expectations, I'll be able to tell you more after harvest when I can see the final product.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah these plants don't really smell like the Bubba I get from the clubs. Which sucks but I wasn't expecting it to be the Cali cut.


----------



## BluffinCali (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah its gonna be totally different but Im actually very glad that I took the chance with the feminized seeds of GH bubba kush, I was worried also because they were just recently released by GH and with alot of the other instabilty issues of some of their "newis" strains. It was a bit of a gamble considering I didnt sex them cause I dig large pits atleast 4ft deep and all are backfilled with my soil mixture which isnt cheap per hole and thats not including the ferts/nutes that would be used up until I could of had any sort of problem. I actually did attempt to grow a church plant after I had heard how unstable it was, at first it looked great indoors under 500w CFL, but instead of actually making her a true part of the garden, I planted in 25gl grow barrel, darn thing started to flower in june, then stopped and seemed like it was trying to re-veg, then came out one morning and it was dead, life of a marijuana platn Ive ever seen. Also have 4 BB cheeses from fem seeds that have turned out great, kinda short (6ft) huge bushes, with very sativa structured leaves, not sure if I was lucky but those cheeses grew like clones, all the exact same pheno, very, very little difference out of 4 seeds.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 29, 2010)

Blue Hash





























Blue Widow


----------



## BluffinCali (Sep 29, 2010)

Looking good, is that blue widow from dinafem, I know I got 3 blue widows or blue somethings from dinafem that attitude hooked me up with. Man I literally have atleast 40 different strains, maybe 50, that are just waitng for my addition to the grow room and getting some extra tents. Im gonna be starting a bunch of different strains trying to find some diamonds in the rough, Ive had crazy good success with seeds over the last 2years, although my last cycle indoors got ravaged by mites and I lost over half the crop, first time in my life where that signifigant a portion of the garden was lost, good thing outdoor harvest is gonna cheer me up. Im thinkin beginning next week I will be harvesting the top portion of a powerkush that turned out great from dinafem, I like to cut all the tops and let some flowers underneath get a chance to mature a bit, always good to stagger each plant just a bit. Anyways both both those plants in the pics look good, I really like the look of that blue widow, should be all kinds of fun. Peace my man...


----------



## traind (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey how far out are you from harvesting those? One of mine looks at about the same state of flowering so trying to get an idea of how much longer was hoping a week or two but not sure first time growing. And those things are dam beautiful brotha. How's the rd doing or was it totaled from that last rain?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 30, 2010)

@BluffinCali- Damn man you ain't kidding that's some expensive dirt! Lol know wonder you have monsters... What you feeding em girls and who breeds the BB Cheese? That's a strain I've always wanted to try. Well cheese in general. Sounds like some dank. Yeah I'm running Dinafem's BW and it looks like one of the best plants for sure. Awesome freebee! That's alot of strains, you should deffinatly end up with a couple keepers. I know how you feel about the mites. Their horable! I think I might of just fixed my bug problem. I spray every week but it didn't seem to make a diffrence until I added a no pest strip in the room. Now I see less and less mites everyday. Actually I couldn't find any yesterday. Anyway I use the same harvest method. I think it's deffinatly a waste if you don't leave the bottom nugs a bit longer. 

@Trained- Actually the RD and SLH were the only strains not harmed. Not one broken branch. The RD's have huge strong branches and the SLH didn't have much weight. The Blue Widow and Red Dragon are the closest to finishing. I could probably take the BW today but I'll give them both another week. Still no amber triches as far I can tell.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 30, 2010)

Man these pictures don't do the plants justice. I'll try to use my girls cam before I cut anything. It takes quality shots but I have to find a computer to upload them. I'll eventually do it though so you guys can see the resin. Can't really see any crystal but trust me it's on there. 

Red Dragon

























Bubba Kush





























Whole Garden


----------



## traind (Sep 30, 2010)

Uuugghhh hot dam they do look sticky you can just tell lol.dam nice brotha dam nice. I have been told to wait till 90%-all hairs have turned color and start curling up back towards the bud. They say the trics are important but its the way the bud looks the most i done know it was on Zeus take on harvesting and I've seen a couple of people saying the same. What do you all think? I have on the one i think is dang near finished one nugs that's as big young as a coke can and a little taller and the other i think five top colas are as big as a half dollar and about eight nine inches long. But they keep growing more new white hairs.it sucks they've been growing outside since the first or second week of march flowering.g since middle of July id say. But it is still in the Hundreds here so i think the weather and me having only givin them hose water and super thrive as a nute may have made them retarded lol let me know what ya think. I wish i knew how to post pics from my phone each time i try it doesn't let me.


----------



## traind (Sep 30, 2010)

and man that rd is bomb looki g i dont know why but that is the one i have loved since the begining.well done sir tip of the hat to you. Lol


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 30, 2010)

Well if it's a mainly sativa plant (long thin leaves) it can take a while to finish. My Super Lemon Haze will probably finish sometime in November. Anyway Super Thrive isn't a nute from what I can gather but if you have can sized colas lol. Then your probably doing ok just let them rippen man.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh yeah and yesterday I watered all of Site 2 with 15 gallons of PH water. 

Today I watered Site 1 with 15 gallons of water. I then added another 5 gallons with 2 tbsp of Morbloom to each of the SLH's. The AK and RD were given another 10 gallons of PH water.


----------



## traind (Sep 30, 2010)

Just got done cooking.g some same fried chicken and then finished it with some Spanish (not Mexican lol) marinara and topped it with some thin sliced fried onion awwwww ya lol i love cooking.


----------



## traind (Sep 30, 2010)

Haha its so wired how these plants have survived through 115 degree weather all summer in az dry and everything and they just kept going. Some dam survivors. But ya just waiting lol there are two different if not there different kinds. Two have long thin leaves but one has really thick hairs and one has hairs all over and thin though but a krap load of hairs everywhere. The third is dark green just is getting swollen but all whit hairs everywhere it has awhile to go im sure. But the leaves are mad more dark and fat and leafy if you know what i mean. I think the third ostensibly gonna be done in dam near Dec.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Oct 1, 2010)

I love Mexi food! It's the shit! My fav anyway... Dec huh... Ouch.


----------



## traind (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh don't get me wrong im always down for a bowl of green chili carnitas or some good Carne asada. But i don't know if its actually gonna be done in Dec. just seems like it ya know. Cause it doesn't have one dark hair yet all white everywhere. Bought to go out and check on the babies right now for the first time today,i swear i go out there like 5-6 times a day lol.


----------



## traind (Oct 2, 2010)

Man just went to look at the one that is the closest and more new white hairs man its getting old lol.how's the girls doing? You're getting close to chopping to huh


----------



## Ganja Geek (Oct 3, 2010)

Yep the BW looks like just a few more days... Then the real work begins lol. I hate trimming!


----------



## Ganja Geek (Oct 3, 2010)

Here's my friends garden. I've been keeping a close eye on it for her but she's been growing them. I gave her my two extra Dinafem Blue Fruits and planted a BK and RD clone. Her other two are a Romulan clone and a diesel smelling bag seed. 









Blue Fruit









Red Dragon









Bag Seed









Blue Fruit (2nd pheno Harvested)

















Romulan

















Bubba Kush


----------



## traind (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice team work lol i gotta teach my self how to trim im so worried im gonna get to in depth or not trim enough and dry it wrong. Its just so dam dry here in az man.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Oct 5, 2010)

Red Dragon 









SLH Icecream pheno#1









SLH Lemony pheno#2









SLH Lemon Icecream pheno#3









AK-47 (Cherry pheno)









Ak-47 (2nd Cherry pheno)


----------



## Ganja Geek (Oct 5, 2010)

I flooded the outdoor with hose water today and found two massive broken RD branches. Probably about a half pound on them. They were almost completly severed from the plant but I taped them up anyway. She's probably only got a few more days but Im still gonna try to let them finish.


----------



## traind (Oct 6, 2010)

He'll yeah Cuzzo sending delicious Cuzzo can't wait.and the rd branches will be all good it will just grow a knot there and heal up, well it should at least lol and like you said it will be being harvested soon enough.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Oct 6, 2010)

I harvested the Blue Widow today with about 10% amber thrichs. She's covered in long crystals and reeks of really strong dank. Pulled most of the shade leaf off so me and my trimming crew will start the hard sticky work tomorrow. Lol I then went and tied the plants at Site 1 up.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Oct 7, 2010)

Hell yeah your ninja!
Your Plants look wonderfull!
Wish I could smell em.


----------



## traind (Oct 8, 2010)

TThat's What's up Cuzzo looking g beautiful as usual hey can you explain to me how to trim. Like how far in the bud or what ever.that is one season i took some small premi bud to try and give my self a crash course to no avail lol. Also should i dry first and then trim?
Man i can't wait to see pics of your stuff trimmed.and then cured. Man i wish i lived close by.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Oct 8, 2010)

SCARHOLE said:


> Hell yeah your ninja!
> Your Plants look wonderfull!
> Wish I could smell em.


I wish you could too homie, that's the best part about it right now. 



traind said:


> TThat's What's up Cuzzo looking g beautiful as usual hey can you explain to me how to trim. Like how far in the bud or what ever.that is one season i took some small premi bud to try and give my self a crash course to no avail lol. Also should i dry first and then trim?
> Man i can't wait to see pics of your stuff trimmed.and then cured. Man i wish i lived close by.


Trimming is kind of a preference thing but most of every smoker likes it with little leaf I'd say. So just get as close as you can without damaging the bud. Trimming wet or dry doesn't seem to make a diffrence to me so I start trimming wet just to get a head start. You should always remove the fan (shade) leaves right away. I do it before I even cut them down.


----------



## traind (Oct 9, 2010)

Word i just started my job today so i gotta make sure i do t slack on the babies lol. So you gonna email me a bud? Lol but yeah my girl are getting closer and closer when i pulled up to the house after work i smelt them when i got out the car lol but also thatmeans neighbors can smell them to not good. So i gotta harvest soon and they are looking more and more done so all is well. For now.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Oct 10, 2010)

I harvested the Red Dragon at Site 1 and gave the remaining plants about 25 gallons of hose water. I was trying to wait till I saw some amber triches but the RD had powdery mildew so bad it was beginning to enter the bud. Still she had 90 to 100% milky thriches so she was ready either way. I took a branch of the BW and both sets of RD a week ago. The samples were smoked yesterday and I gott say it was damn good. Add a week on top of that and it should be dank.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Oct 10, 2010)

I watered Site 2 with about 20 gallons of hose water.


----------



## traind (Oct 11, 2010)

Well i pulled up on of my babies last night and cut it in half and trimmed the fan leaves off and some of the others too. When its done drying im gonna go back over them for a final trim i guess you could say lol.my house stinks so bad lol.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Oct 11, 2010)

Sweet happy harvest to ya brother! I know how you feel about the smell. My garden reeks from a block away! It has me hella paranoid.


----------



## traind (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah i live in the city too man like in a town house are so four town house are connected together and then another row people all around me so i cut that bitch down lol


----------



## Ganja Geek (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## don2009 (Oct 13, 2010)

Niceeeeeee have fun trimming lol


----------



## Ganja Geek (Oct 13, 2010)

don2009 said:


> Niceeeeeee have fun trimming lol


 Ahhh I hate it! I'm precise and slow lol....

Here's what I got to work with right now.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Oct 13, 2010)

Sorry peeps no pre harvest pics for this girl I was in a hurry and had to be to work in an hour so....


----------



## don2009 (Oct 13, 2010)

Cool job bro you should have a nice harvest Dang I think its a bitch to harvest when the fan leaves are dry you will see. I trimm them b4 I hang them upside down cuz the leaves dry on the bud then its a bitch.to trimm. Good luck and congrats


----------



## Ganja Geek (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah I only had an hour before I had to be to work so I just cropped her. Later after work I removed all the shade leaves. I usually pull them off before I harvest.


----------



## traind (Oct 14, 2010)

What's up my brotha from anotha motha?lol sorry i ain't been around finally started working again and boy have they had me working. Its looking really nice for you bro, did you try any of that rd yet or is it all moist still? Well im at the end of my lunch break so peace out ill check back later. Peace and good smoking.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Oct 14, 2010)

I chopped the Red Dragon at Site 2 with about 5 to 10% amber triches. This stuff really got dank torwards the end. I'll put pics up tomorrow. 



traind said:


> What's up my brotha from anotha motha?lol sorry i ain't been around finally started working again and boy have they had me working. Its looking really nice for you bro, did you try any of that rd yet or is it all moist still? Well im at the end of my lunch break so peace out ill check back later. Peace and good smoking.


Naww still wet. The branch I cut a week ago was pretty good.

*Pre Harvest Pics*


----------



## traind (Oct 15, 2010)

Man looking beautiful got my first one trimmed and dried now curing. Few more days and takes ng my second one down. Then i guess mid Nov. or the end and ill be taking the third down. Man i wish we lived close by lol id hang out and bullshitin al the time. You a game at all?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Oct 15, 2010)

I harvested one of he AK's today and then watered the remaining SLH's. I'll post pics later.


----------



## don2009 (Oct 16, 2010)

Ganja Geek said:


> I harvested one of he AK's today and then watered the remaining SLH's. I'll post pics later.


 Yeah I cant wait to see that AK-47 and the smoke report


----------



## traind (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey hell yeah man. Same here and see em after the cure eww wee lol


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Oct 16, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## Ganja Geek (Oct 16, 2010)

traind said:


> Man looking beautiful got my first one trimmed and dried now curing. Few more days and takes ng my second one down. Then i guess mid Nov. or the end and ill be taking the third down. Man i wish we lived close by lol id hang out and bullshitin al the time. You a game at all?


Yeah now the real work begins. Fuck I hired a buddy as an assistant. Lol what you mean am I a game at all? If you meant gamer hen hella ya. Gotta get my MW2 fix. 



don2009 said:


> Yeah I cant wait to see that AK-47 and the smoke report


The AK looks legit. I've head of a cherry pheno that's to die for and I think I might of lucked out. Both my AK's smell insanly like cherrys! One just turned a light shade of purple in these last few days too. 



[email protected] T33 said:


> subscribed


Sweet enjoy the show!


----------



## Ganja Geek (Oct 16, 2010)

I chopped the last AK and hung her up to dry. I then went and watered Site 2 with alot of hose water. I'll upload pics right now.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Oct 16, 2010)

*Purple AK*


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Oct 17, 2010)

wonderful plants


----------



## Ganja Geek (Oct 19, 2010)

I had my buddy water Site 2 with hose water.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Oct 21, 2010)

Yesterday I had my girlfriend water Site 1 with 20 gallons of water each. I just seen the weather report and it's supposed to rain 5 days straight starting tomorrow. If I can't find a way to support their weight or cover them I fear they won't make it. I might chop the last RD and one of the BK. The three SLH seem pretty close another week or so but the BH and last BK look like they have a while.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Oct 22, 2010)

Yesterday I harvested my last RD and Frist BK. The other has alot of white hairs still. Then today I harvested my BH and all three of the SLH. The only plant I have left in the ground is a late BK at Site 2. I'm hella pumped got it all in under lock and key. Oh yeah feeling good... And overwhelmed with work lol. I might have let the BH go to long it had about 50% wilted hairs and then all of a sudden it grew stacked calyxes with new white hairs all over the sides and tips of colas. After seeing the new growth I checked the triches and found 40 to 50% amber. Some how I let her slip pass me. I swear she never looked ripe... Had about half white hairs all the way through...weird. The SLH's were closer then I thought. All had 90% wilted hairs. As far as thriches goes, The Icecream pheno had 20% amber, the Lemon had 90 to 100% milky and the Lemon Icecream had 10% amber. Pics later....


----------



## Ganja Geek (Nov 1, 2010)

*Bubba Kush*





















*Red Dragon*


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 2, 2010)

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Ganja Geek (Nov 2, 2010)

Today marks the end of my outdoor grow. I chopped my last plant today. It was a late Bubba Kush that I considered finished do to hairs alone about 90% wilted. I still have a shit load of trimming, curing, and burping to do but the growing part is done. I'll finish uploading the rest of the pre harvest pics along with cured shot and smoke reports as I get to them.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Nov 6, 2010)

Blue Hash


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Nov 6, 2010)

woooow!!purp bubba


----------



## Ganja Geek (Nov 6, 2010)

Pheno Types
Icecream Haze

































Lemon Haze













































Lemony


----------



## Ganja Geek (Nov 8, 2010)

Here's what's been keeping me so busy. My bud also has to compete with my grow room, girlfriend, and full time job. Fuck it's overwhelming some times.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey sorry for the lack of updates you guys just been busy. I'll give a smoke report here shortly.


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ganja Geek said:


> *Purple AK*


now that's what I call wicked weed!! Sub'd!


----------



## Ganja Geek (Dec 9, 2010)

Sweet thanks man. Shit ok this weekend I'll write up some shit. It's all cronic the SLH and BH are A+ outdoor IMO. I've ran everything indoors now and my keepers are the Bubba Kush, Blue Hash, and Super Lemon Haze. Thouse are A+ indoor lol!


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 9, 2010)

Ganja Geek said:


> Sweet thanks man. Shit ok this weekend I'll write up some shit. It's all cronic the SLH and BH are A+ outdoor IMO. I've ran everything indoors now and my keepers are the Bubba Kush, Blue Hash, and Super Lemon Haze. Thouse are A+ indoor lol!


Glad to hear the SLH is a keeper - I have 3 going right now on my 1000w indoor grow. Your plants look stellar - Good job.


----------



## TCurtiss (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice job man stuff looks killer


----------



## killeroxx (Dec 9, 2010)

*




Lowryder Easy Ryder AKA Lowryder #2 x AK47 Closet Grow 400 watt HPS *

CHECK OUT MY JOURNAL FOR 
*Lowryder #2 x AK47 *

THANKS FOR CHECKING
​


----------



## Ganja Geek (Dec 10, 2010)

Kiki007 said:


> Glad to hear the SLH is a keeper - I have 3 going right now on my 1000w indoor grow. Your plants look stellar - Good job.


 Thanks... It was my 2nd outdoor season and I know I could of made them HUGE if I had the space. Oh well I wanted quality and that's what I got. The SLH is truly amazing stuff. There is some variation so some selection is required to find that speacial lady. Once you do, clone her and you got dank for days. 



TCurtiss said:


> Nice job man stuff looks killer


 Right on bro thanks!



killeroxx said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Jeeze thanks for putting ur adds in my grow journal man!


----------



## Ganja Geek (Dec 15, 2010)

*Breeder:*Serious Seeds
Strain: AK-47
Lineage if known: Colombian X Mexican X Thai X Afghani*
Grower: Ganja Geek*
Judge: Ganja Geek
Type (sativa/indica ratio): 50/50*

EYE APPEAL*

<8> Density*
<7> Aroma*

COMMENTS: Fruity, medium sized, dense buds. 

SMOKE REPORT*

<8> Potency*
<8> Taste*
<8> Smoothness (1 = harsh 10 = smooth)
<4> Indica Influence*
<6> Sativa Influence*
<3> Effect Onset (1 = immediate 10 = super creeper)*
<2-3> Duration (In hours)*
<N/A> Tolerance Buildup (1 = slow 10 = fast)*
<8> Overall Satisfaction*

COMMENTS:*This bud has a nice cheesy, fruity smell and taste. It's a smooth smoke with awsome flavor. 

High Description: This smoke let's you know you're high pretty fast. It's a bit racy at frist but slowly mellows out into a relaxing stone. Very thought provoking. It's hard to concentrate on one thing while high on this herb. 
*
Smell:*Cheesy, Fruity, Funk
Taste: Fruity with slight earthy undertones*
Medical Effect: This has a happy mind bending high. I could see it helping with depression. *
Medical Strength
<8>

Keeper
Yes

FINAL COMMENTS:*This strain did very well outdoors. Both pheno's were short high yielding plants that produced good quality nugs. The seeds were a bit pricy but were also very stable. The only real diffrence in plants was a shade of purple. This strain didn't live up to the hype, don't get me wrong it's decent weed just not the legendary one hitter quiter I've heard of.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Dec 17, 2010)

Breeder:*Barney's Farm
Strain: Red Dragon
Lineage if known: Himalayan Kush X Brazilian Sativa 
Grower:*Ganja Geek
Judge: Ganja Greek
Type (sativa/indica ratio): Sativa dominate 

EYE APPEAL*

<9> Density*
<7> Aroma*

COMMENTS: Big really dence buds that smell of minty berries. 

SMOKE REPORT*

<7> Potency*
<7> Taste*
<8> Smoothness (1 = harsh 10 = smooth)
<5> Indica Influence*
<5> Sativa Influence*
<5> Effect Onset (1 = immediate 10 = super creeper)*
<2-3> Duration (In hours)*
<N/A> Tolerance Buildup (1 = slow 10 = fast)*
<7> Overall Satisfaction*

COMMENTS: This bud is very dence and has good bag appeal. It taste just like it smells. It's a unique flavor to say the least. It reminds me of Vic's vapor rub but with a hint of berries. 


High Description: This buzz is a good balance between a head high and a body stone. It's a mellow relaxing high that sets one at ease. 

Smell: Mint and Berries
Taste: Mint with an earthy after taste
Medical Effect: Relaxing sedative- could help with anxiety or depression. 
Medical Strength
<7>

Keeper
No

FINAL COMMENTS: This strain produced to pheno types. One was shorter with closer node spacing and bigger buds. While the other was a bit streached out. They both yeilded good but with little noticable resin. They root and grow well but the taste is just bland and regular. One of my least outdoor favorites.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Dec 27, 2010)

Breeder: Dinafem
Strain: Blue Widow
Lineage if known: Blueberry x White Widow
Grower: Ganja Geek
Judge: Ganja Geek
Type (sativa/indica ratio): Indica dominant 

EYE APPEAL

<8> Density
<6> Aroma

COMMENTS: Dark kind of leafy dank nugs.

SMOKE REPORT

<7> Potency
<7> Taste
<7> Smoothness (1 = harsh 10 = smooth)
<8> Indica Influence
<2> Sativa Influence
<8> Effect Onset (1 = immediate 10 = super creeper)
<1-2> Duration (In hours)
<N/A> Tolerance Buildup (1 = slow 10 = fast)
<6> Overall Satisfaction

COMMENTS: This bud has an earthy dank smell to it. It's hard for me to put my finger on it's flavor. I guess it's just a bland normal weed taste. Not at all what I expected. She smelt so amazing during flowering that it's sad to see the final bud. Only had one seed so there could be better pheno types. 


High Description: Has a very mellow, relaxing, mostly body high. 
Smell: Earthy Dank
Taste: Bland tastless smoke. 
Medical Effect: Couch Lock body high. Good night time smoke. 
Medical Strength
<8>

Keeper
No

FINAL COMMENTS: This is my least favorite of the strains I grew but I only had one seed to test.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice reviews!!


----------



## Ganja Geek (Dec 27, 2010)

Breeder: Green House Seeds 
Strain: Bubba Kush
Lineage if known: Unknown
Grower: Ganja Geek
Judge: Ganja Geek
Type (sativa/indica ratio): Indica dominant

EYE APPEAL

<10> Density
<7> Aroma

COMMENTS: Huge, super dense, dark green buds some turn purple with cold temps. 

SMOKE REPORT

<8> Potency
<9> Taste
<9> Smoothness (1 = harsh 10 = smooth)
<6> Indica Influence
<4> Sativa Influence
<5> Effect Onset (1 = immediate 10 = super creeper)
<1-2> Duration (In hours)
<N/A> Tolerance Buildup (1 = slow 10 = fast)
<9> Overall Satisfaction

COMMENTS: I got two pheno types with 4 seeds. One very kushy and the other a pungent onion. I'm rating the kushy pheno because it's my keeper but both produce huge buds that are almost to dense. I got alot of bud rot on the biggest colas thanks to the rain. 


High Description: Id say it has a relaxing head high at frist but deffinatly ends with more of a body stone. 
Smell: Hashy, Coffee, Deffinatly Kushy
Taste: Just like it smells
Medical Effect: All around good med. A wounder drug if u would. 
Medical Strength
<8>

Keeper
Yes

FINAL COMMENTS: The Kushy pheno is one of my all time favorites and will prob be in my indoor garden for a long time. This strain seems to prefer indoors more then all my other strains. Excellent ganja! 

Pics soon...


----------



## Ganja Geek (Dec 27, 2010)

[email protected] T33 said:


> Nice reviews!!


 Hey thanks buddy... Just trying to do my part for the cannabis community. Being able to read up on diffrent strains helped me pick out my dank. I'm gonna run Querkle and Jack The Ripper next. Can't wait!


----------



## Ganja Geek (Dec 28, 2010)

Breeder: Green House Seeds
Strain: Super Lemon Haze
Lineage if known: Lemon Skunk x Super Sliver Haze
Grower: Ganja Geek
Judge: Ganja Geek
Type (sativa/indica ratio): 70/30 Sativa Dominant

*Pheno Types
1. Icecream
2. Lemony
3. Super Lemon*

*Icecream*
EYE APPEAL

<8> Density
<8> Aroma

COMMENTS: Very resinous light green bud

SMOKE REPORT

<8> Potency
<8> Taste
<8> Smoothness (1 = harsh 10 = smooth)
<3> Indica Influence
<7> Sativa Influence
<2> Effect Onset (1 = immediate 10 = super creeper)
<2-3> Duration (In hours)
<N/A> Tolerance Buildup (1 = slow 10 = fast)
<8> Overall Satisfaction

COMMENTS: This variation has indoor appeal. The entire bud is coated in a*massive amount of crystal. She has a spicy yet creamy smell and taste very much like a pure haze. 

High Description: Up beat head high
Smell: Spicy, Creamy, Haze
Taste: the same as it smells
Medical Effect: Mood lifting mind stimulant 
Medical Strength
<8>

Keeper
No

FINAL COMMENTS: This type yeilded the most of the SLH but lacked the lemon scent and taste I was looking for.

*Lemony*
EYE APPEAL

<4> Density
<9> Aroma

COMMENTS: Very leafy dark green bud. Reeks of citras or lemon cleaner. *

SMOKE REPORT

<8> Potency
<9> Taste
<5> Smoothness (1 = harsh 10 = smooth)
<3> Indica Influence
<7> Sativa Influence
<5> Effect Onset (1 = immediate 10 = super creeper)
<1-2> Duration (In hours)
<N/A> Tolerance Buildup (1 = slow 10 = fast)
<7> Overall Satisfaction

COMMENTS: This bud has an amazing flavor but is very airy and leafy. This makes the smoke a bit harsh. It has a strong lemon cleaner scent. 

High Description: Head high with a little body 
Smell: Citras, Lemon 
Taste: The same as the smell
Medical Effect: Happy head high, could help with depression.*
Medical Strength
<8>

Keeper
No

FINAL COMMENTS: This is mighty tasty weed but no one likes fluffy bud so I cut her from the line up.

*Super Lemon*
EYE APPEAL

<7> Density
<9> Aroma

COMMENTS: Crystal covered light green bud reeking of sweet lemons.*

SMOKE REPORT

<9> Potency
<9> Taste
<8> Smoothness (1 = harsh 10 = smooth)
<4> Indica Influence
<6> Sativa Influence
<2> Effect Onset (1 = immediate 10 = super creeper)
<2-3> Duration (In hours)
<N/A> Tolerance Buildup (1 = slow 10 = fast)
<9> Overall Satisfaction

COMMENTS: This pheno is a good mix of the other two. It has the crystal and density of the Icecream but with the smell and taste of lemony. 


High Description: Happy head high with an equally strong body stone. 
Smell: Sweet Lemon
Taste: Sweet lemons with some hazy undertones. 
Medical Effect: Mood lifter, Antidepressant 
Medical Strength
<9>

Keeper
Oh Yes!

FINAL COMMENTS: This turned out to be my top pick of the 6 strains I grew. I can see how this won the cannabis cup more then once. It's fire! and grown indoors it's twice as good (Denser and more potent in all aspects). This pheno of SLH is dank at it's peak!


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 29, 2010)

hey ganja geek i call that pheno#3 & is the base of my current grow it is the balance of the other two phenos ive said over & over again you have to really work to get the best this strain has to offer my second harvest should be ready around second week of feb. im gonna go back to the beginning of your thread as dinafem blue hash is on my list of strains i want to grow got querkle on the way for upcoming grow & gotta say i really like your smoke/grow report & having grown superlemonhaze [3 phenos] your report is very accurate & your other reports must be accurate too...well done h.h.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Dec 29, 2010)

Sweet thank man, brought a smile to my face lol. I recorded absolutley everything I did in both this and my indoor journal. So sorry if it's boring. It was mostly so I didn't forget what I did lol. I won't be as detailed in my next what with waterings and all. Blue Hash is bomb. I only had one seed to play with but I got dank from it. Cloned it and ran her indoors too. My cut is very branchy so some prunning will be done next time in hopes for denser buds. The outdoor mother produced big rock hard nugs where's the endo was almost all fluff. I'll also harvest at 8 weeks instead of 9 because my samples were sweeter. She took on more of a musky taste later. She really packs on resin and has the most amazing black berry bandy smell.


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 29, 2010)

nice smoke report on the SLH


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 1, 2011)

thanks ganja someone recommended blue hash to me about a year ago & i am gonna try it got querkle coming soon but blue hash might be easier to grow


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jan 4, 2011)

Breeder: Dinafem Seeds
Strain: Blue Hash
Lineage if known: Blueberry x Hash Plant
Grower: Ganja Geek
Judge: Ganja Geek
Type (sativa/indica ratio): Indica Dominant 

EYE APPEAL

<9> Density
<8> Aroma

COMMENTS: Big dense resin coated nugs. This bud easily turns a dark purple all most black color. I call this pheno Black Berry Brandy. 

SMOKE REPORT

<8> Potency
<9> Taste
<8> Smoothness (1 = harsh 10 = smooth)
<8> Indica Influence
<2> Sativa Influence
<5> Effect Onset (1 = immediate 10 = super creeper)
<1-2> Duration (In hours)
<N/A> Tolerance Buildup (1 = slow 10 = fast)
<9> Overall Satisfaction

COMMENTS: These dark purple buds have an amazing black berry brandy smell and taste like grapes or berries with a hint of hashy dank. 


High Description: This bud has a real strong body high combined with a sort of euphoria. 
Smell: Sweet, Grapes, Berries. and brandy ( alcohol )
Taste: same as it smells but with that dank aftertaste.
Medical Effect: Sedative night time smoke.
Medical Strength
<9>

Keeper
Yes

FINAL COMMENTS: I absolutley love the smell of this plant during flowering. It puts off a sweet berry brandy scent that takes over a room. Also the darkest plant I've ever seen.


----------



## Teejay13 (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks like you've been busy! Awesome smoke reports Ganja, I got too busy - lazy - stoned to do any of mine right. I will have to try the blue hash as I'm always looking for good nighttime smoke.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey Ganja AWESOME thread bro and smoke reports. 

I only hope my SLH and BK taste as good as yours...

Your doing what I want to do. I built 4 each 3' x 6' x 2' high raised boxes for a customer this past summer. He grows veggies but I was thinkin man this would be a killer weed grow box  

I gotta go check out your indoor now...


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jan 11, 2011)

Teejay13 said:


> Looks like you've been busy! Awesome smoke reports Ganja, I got too busy - lazy - stoned to do any of mine right. I will have to try the blue hash as I'm always looking for good nighttime smoke.


 Lol yep it was harder for me to write a conclusion too but I had to complete it.



SL2 said:


> Hey Ganja AWESOME thread bro and smoke reports.
> 
> I only hope my SLH and BK taste as good as yours...
> 
> ...


 Hey thanks dude. Props for reading all that.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2011)

could you describe the bubba kush onion pheno to me a little? i take it those were ghs bubba?


----------



## Ganja Geek (Jan 30, 2011)

theexpress said:


> could you describe the bubba kush onion pheno to me a little? i take it those were ghs bubba?


Yeah no prob. They were GHS and it's not so much an onion smell but a pungent funk. That was the only way I could describe it's strong odor. It definitely has hints of that famous kush smell. Unlike the other pheno which is all dank kush. Other then the smell and taste it looks like the other except for a shade of purple. Big all most to dence nugs.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Feb 11, 2011)

Lol don't know who rep'ed me but I'll try to get some bud
shots for you. I guess that's all this threads missing.


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 15, 2011)

theexpress said:


> could you describe the bubba kush onion pheno to me a little? i take it those were ghs bubba?


express - nice avitar.... I tried to rep - but I have to spread some around before giving you again - but I love it!



Ganja Geek said:


> Lol don't know who rep'ed me but I'll try to get some bud
> shots for you. I guess that's all this threads missing.


GG - no shit.... your smoke reports are stellar.... but show a girl some pics already!!


----------



## Ganja Geek (Feb 20, 2011)

*AK-47*

*Blue Hash*

*Bubba Kush*

*Red Dragon*


----------



## Ganja Geek (Feb 20, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> express - nice avitar.... I tried to rep - but I have to spread some around before giving you again - but I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> GG - no shit.... your smoke reports are stellar.... but show a girl some pics already!!


There you go Kiki! Hope you likey? Thats the frist half for now lol.


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 20, 2011)

i lovey - that is stellar shit GG. Nice job.


----------



## Ganja Geek (Feb 20, 2011)

* 
Blue Widow

Super Lemon Haze 
Icecream Pheno

Lemony Pheno

**Super Lemon Haze Pheno*


----------



## Ganja Geek (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh yeah threads finally finnished! Just around time to start the new crop lol. Super Lemon Haze, Blue Hash, and Bubba Kush are bomb!!! Do it...


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 21, 2011)

oh yeah GG - bring on the SLH!!!
be sure and post your new journal link


----------



## Ganja Geek (Feb 21, 2011)

Lol Im not sure I'm going to do a journal for my frist tent grow but once I'm perpetual (like somebody I know) Ill prob start a thread. I'll try to do another outdoor journal too if I have time.


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 22, 2011)

great bud shots man...... wow.. vwery impressive


----------



## Ganja Geek (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks man the endo has much more eye appeal but that's to be expected. Not bad for for the great outdoors though.


----------



## Didi94 (May 31, 2014)

I'm amazed , you did a really good job ! What are you growin this year ?


----------

